# Und der nächste Aspekt wird verheizt...



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

als ich mir eben auf wowwiki.com einige Infos über die einzelnen Drachenschwärme suchen wollte (ich weis immer noch nicht woran man erkennt, ob der Drache männlich oder weiblich ist, jaja ich schau mir sicher nicht seine nicht vorhandenen ..... an) egal, da bin ich auch auf den Ewigen Drachenschwarm, also jedenfalls diese Drachen aus den Höhlen der Zeit, welche man in HdZ 1,2 und Stratholme teilweise bekämpfen muss. Diese haben sich als Ziel gesetzt, wichtige Ereignise aus der Vergangenheit eben mal zu verändern...alles schön und gut. ABER: In WotLK gibt es eine Quest, welche etwas ungeheuerliches hindeutet: 
Hier der offizielle Text aus wowwiki.com 
-> Nozdormu's Involvement

With the addition of The Wrath of the Lich King expansion, a new quest called Mystery of the Infinite will be available in the Dragonblight. On this mission, Chromie sends the player to the Bronze Dragonshrine to divine the identity of the true leader of the Infinite Dragonflight. At the end of the quest, the player sees the long-missing Nozdormu, leader of the Bronze Dragonflight. Chromie states that this makes no sense, then brushes it off and says that she is glad that Nozdormu is alive and well. She adds that he had left without telling the rest of the flight "where or when" he was going.

Considering the fact that Nozdormu seems to have been absent since the trouble with the Infinite Dragonflight began, and also assuming that Chromie's divining process worked, then the leader of the Infinite Dragonflight may in fact be Nozdormu. This is further evidenced by the statements of regret that Nozdormu makes in the War of the Ancients. He apologizes to Korialstrasz for actions he would commit against him in the future, and says that not even he can change the his ultimate 'fate'. At the time, this was assumed to be his death. However, in light of the Mystery of the Infinite quest, it is very likely that the fate he was referring to was his role as the leader of the Infinite Dragonflight.

This raises the distinct possibility that the Infinite Dragons are actually former Bronze Dragons, perhaps from the future. This is supported by the fact that upon entering the Mount Hyjal instance, Indormi emotes, "Do you think the rumors about the Infinite Dragonflight are true? I've sensed it...the familiarity."

This suggests that the Bronze Dragons are at the very least familiar with the Infinite Dragons, if not actually past versions of them. What's more, it seems that the Bronze Dragons are beginning to suspect that they are related. Maybe infinites are bronze dragons that decided to make future better. But that does not explain why they are black, maybe time travelling is magic, and magic corrupts... 

Was bedeuten würde, dass nach Malygos Tod (was ja durch Scripts schon feststeht) und Deathwings Tod (dieser Aspekt ist so verdorben durch die alten Götter das es kaum möglich sein sollte ihn wieder zu reinigen und es ist auch in Blizzards Interesse EPIX aus dem Drachen looten zu lassen und nicht aus einer Kiste-.-) nun auch der große Nozdormu, Aspekt der Zeit dran glauben muss. Jedenfalls, wenn er wirklich der Anführer dieses Drachenschwarms sein sollte, dann wird ihn Blizzard früher oder später als Raidboss verheitzen, wie sie es auch mit Malygos gemacht haben. (Verrückt, daher umbringen) Am Ende bleibt nur noch Alexstrasza übrig und fertig.

Hab ich was übersehen oder könnte was an der Theorie dran sein? Gibt auf wowwiki noch andere Theorien, siehe hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Infinite_Dragonflight

Alle die nicht an der WoW Story interessiert sind und nur für EPIX spielen  sollen sich bitte raushalten.

mfg Arkoras


----------



## BleaKill (25. September 2008)

Ob sie ihn letztendlich verheitzen kann ich nicht sagen...

...aber ich fänds cool wegen der story.

Habe auch mit grossem Interesse die Abenteuer von Rhonin, Broxigar und den Drachen gelesen.

Hätte auf jeden Fall gern, dass man ihn irgendwie ins Gameplay einbindet.


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Ob sie ihn letztendlich verheitzen kann ich nicht sagen...
> 
> ...aber ich fänds cool wegen der story.
> 
> ...



Klar, ich würd ihn auch gerne in einer Story sehen (er kommt in WotLK vor) aber ich will ihn nicht sterben sehen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (25. September 2008)

Frage: Wenn du WoW spielst, und Story haben willst, welche Gegner deiner Meinung nach sollte es geben?

Denn erfundene dann kommt "öh die sind neu usw.."

Kommen bekannte, wird gesagt " wird verheitzt"


----------



## BleaKill (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Klar, ich würd ihn auch gerne in einer Story sehen (er kommt in WotLK vor) aber ich will ihn nicht sterben sehen.




Kommt drauf an, vllt muss er ja für ne gute Sache sein Herz geben oder so xD

Aber im ernst, verstehe was du meinst und stimme dir auch zu!


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. September 2008)

"Verheizt" kannst du nicht sagen. wenn es wow nicht geben würde,dann hätte blizzard malygos bestimmt nicht wahnsinnig werden lassen.

Aber das mussten sie machen sonst gäbe es weniger Content,man hätte 3 instanzen weniger und auch der ganze konflikt mit dalaran wäre nicht da,das ist doch spannend!

Zu Nozdormu:

Er ist der Gebieter der zeit,er weiß was in der zukunft passieren wird,er weiß wie und wann und wo er sterben wird (jeder wird mal sterben).


----------



## Dradka (25. September 2008)

Ich hab grad das Bild von Vaelestraz im Kopf noch jemand?


----------



## MoneyGhost (25. September 2008)

Mal im Ernst, wie viele Wow - Speiler verfolgen ernsthaft die Story? Viele lesen noch nicht mal die Questtexte sondern klicken einfach auf "annhemen" und folgen dem Pfeil von Carbonite.


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn du WoW spielst, und Story haben willst, welche Gegner deiner Meinung nach sollte es geben?
> 
> Denn erfundene dann kommt "öh die sind neu usw.."
> 
> Kommen bekannte, wird gesagt " wird verheitzt"



Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.

Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.

Klar kann Blizzard Bosse aus der WC3 Lore nehmen, aber muss wirklich jeder draufgehn? Wenn eine unbekannte, jedoch sehr glaubhaft in die Story eingebundene Figur wie Onyxia oder Ragnaros stirbt, dann ist das nicht schlimm, meiner meinung nach, aber Nozdormu? Illidan? ARTHAS!!!! Nein danke, das muss doch nicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasic (25. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> wayne digger WAYNE !!!!!!!!!!



Kickbannignore


----------



## dragon1 (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Am Ende bleibt nur noch Alexstrasza übrig und fertig.


wer hat gesagt das sie nicht auch verrueckt wird ?


----------



## Impostor (25. September 2008)

wie alle gleich mit dem In-Wort verheitzen ankommen wenn einer mit Hintergrund und Story stirbt
immer das gleiche, und nie einen Grund warum einer nicht sterben sollte, außer die Ausrede "der war schon da"
Ja und?
Das der Gegner, der wird in jedem Spiel gejagt, auch mal über Mehrere Episoden

man merkt irgendwie das die jammerer meist selbst keine wirklich ahnung haben wenn was von "Ende" gesabbelt wird und Geschichtsuntergang

und keiner jammert über Zuluhed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (25. September 2008)

Wenn Blizzard das macht, kann man die Geschichte vergessen. Ohne Nozdormu gibt es keinen Herrn der Zeit. Damit würde alles so aussehen wie vor den Eingängen der Hdz-Instanzen. Nichts würde mehr leben, außer die Titanen würden einen neuen Drachen diese Kräfte übergeben. Ich könnte es aber Blizzard zutrauen, dass Nozdormu auch verrückt wird, da der endlose Drachenschwarm die Zeit terrorisiert. Aber töten kann man ihn geschichtlich "noch" nicht.


----------



## Firé_Loki (25. September 2008)

die story ist doch gerad der grund an wow ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und sowas wie "Wayne digga WAYNE!!!" ist auch irgendwie kindisch ......-.- aber würde mich auch mal interresieren thx im vorraus =)

-------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*


lg cold


----------



## Traklar (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Klar kann Blizzard Bosse aus der WC3 Lore nehmen, aber muss wirklich jeder draufgehn? Wenn eine unbekannte, jedoch sehr glaubhaft in die Story eingebundene Figur wie Onyxia oder Ragnaros stirbt, dann ist das nicht schlimm, meiner meinung nach, aber Nozdormu? Illidan? ARTHAS!!!! Nein danke, das muss doch nicht sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Illidan und Arthas sind mir verständlich, das man sie töten soll/muss. Illidan wäre irgendwann auch verrückt geworden und hätte vielleicht mit seiner Armee Azeroth versucht zu zerstören. Und Arthas ist der Lichking, Grund genug hat man ihn zu töten. Vashj, Kaelthas, etc. sind nunmal der Allianz und der Horde nicht gut zu sprechen, daher passen diese auch sehr gut in das Schema "Boss".


----------



## Feremus (25. September 2008)

hmm wozu sind dann diese ganze figuren den da . genau diese figuren machen ja die warcraft geschichte aus und das was mit ihnen passiert . oder was möchtet ihr mit dem erhalt der figuren bewirken wie zB arthas  ? also ich finde es ganz ok was blizzard aus den figuren der warcraft geschichte macht . ich persönliche spiele seid warcraft 3 und habe nur drauf gewartet mich an arthas zu rächen für das alles was er in dieser zeit verbrochen hat . also ich stehe zu meiner meinung und sage guter job blizz und macht weiter so !


----------



## Azareus One (25. September 2008)

ich muss mal absenfen: 

wenn blizz jetz auch noch Nozdomu raushaut (was eigentlich gar nicht geht, wie willst du bitte den herren der zeit killn?), dann stehen wir am enden vor Sargeras, kloppen ihn solo mit unserem T34 um, sacken den loot ein, und langweilen uns. ausserdem, das mit den bossen ging doch früher auch ohne probleme, wenn man die einfach mal neu eingebaut hat? cO

Irgendwann steht man echt vor Chuck Norris/Saurfang/Mr Blizzard himself, und kloppt ihn im 25er raid um... 
wenn man jetzt einen aspekt nach dem anderen verheizt, dann müsste man irgendwann im wirbeldem nether 2.0 stehen, weil keiner mehr da is um magie/zeit/leben zu überwachen. gut, ich würde blizz eventuell sogar zutrauen, dass sie irgendwie auf den emereld dream ausweichen, aber solangsam glaub ich, dass blizz atm die logik der lore in wow egal ist, aspekte verheizen is dreck, bis auf neltharion, der wird eh sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man bis zum schluss geht, wohin würen wir kommen? emereld dream? ne, zu früh. Burning citadel? das könnt ich mir eventuell soagr noch vorstellen, aber dann wird blizz zwangsweise neues zeg erfinden müssen, oder solche projekte einstellen ,üssen, da es nichts mehr an lore gibt... 

so, genug gesenft, 
Aza...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. September 2008)

Meine Spekulation:

Nozdormu ist ja der Gebieter der Zeit: Er weiß _alles_ was in der Vergangenheit passierte,was in der Gegenwart passiert,und was in der Zukunft passieren wird.
Seit die Hüter der Zeit uns Eintritt in ihre Höhlen gewährt haben,ist Nozdormu in einer "mysteriösen Quest" unterwegs...
... so erzählen es zwar die Bronzenen Drachen,tatsächlich wissen Sie aber selbst nicht wo Nozdormu steckt!

Meine Spekulation ist folgende: Vor kurzer Zeit,als der Infinite Drachenschwarm noch garnicht aufgetaucht ist,ist Nozdormu wieder im ZeitKontinuum gereist und in die "Zukunft geschaut". Dann hat er gesehen was in der Zukunft passieren wird,nämlich dass er den Infinite Dragonflight erschaffen wird. 
Nozdormu ist zwar Herrscher über die Zeit,aber er darf sie nicht beeinflussen,sondern nur behüten und ihren Lauf sicherstellen. 
Doch jetzt ist er seit geraumer Zeit verschwunden,und tut alles,um zu verhindern,dass er den Infinite Dragonflight erschafft bzw kontrolliert.
Leider kann selbst er nicht gegen das Schicksal kämpfen und ist jetzt der geheime Anführer des Infinite Dragonflight.
(Oder er wird vom Anführer des Drachenschwarms gefangen gehalten.)


----------



## Thalimo (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.
> 
> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.
> ...




Hmm also deiner Meinung nach kommen Hakkar, Raggi und so nicht in der Geschichte vor ? 
Ich mein es gibt nicht nur Wc3 sondern auch Bücher etc..

@Topic

Könnte mir gut vorstellen das er in der Gegenwart noch gut ist, einem aber in die Zukunft schickt um sich dort selbst aufzuhalten, weil er dort verrückt ist.
Wo wir schon bei HdZ sind hoffe es kommt eine Instanz mit Hellscream und/oder Uther Lightbringer und Arthas am Wendepunkt seiner Ziele.

em.ef.ge


----------



## Seracta (25. September 2008)

So netürlich ist es schade dass raid bosse in form von aspekten verheizt werden wenn überhaupt (außer z.b. malygos) aber neben alextrazsa ist immer noch Ysera da die nicht verdorben is und immer noch den smaragdgrünen traum lebt ... Ich hoff dass sie nicht als raid boss kommt weil dann ist noch mehr als eh schon kaputt ... ok malygos hat der verlust des größten teils seines schwarms durch deathwing schwer getroffen ... aber krasus versuchte eigentlich ihn noch zu retten ... ( hätte ja eigentlich gelingen sollen) ... und dass nozdormu so verarscht wurde ( von blizz) ärgert mich eh scho maßlos ... wenn der als raid boss kommt is eh schon viel verloren von der wow geschichte!





P.S.: Ich weiß ... dass ist ein Satz nur von ... getrennt aber ich komm grad von nachbars 70sten und ich hab keine lust irgendwelche zusatztasten zudrücken ^^


----------



## Gywn (25. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> "Verheizt" kannst du nicht sagen. wenn es wow nicht geben würde,dann hätte blizzard malygos bestimmt nicht wahnsinnig werden lassen.
> 
> Aber das mussten sie machen sonst gäbe es weniger Content,man hätte 3 instanzen weniger und auch der ganze konflikt mit dalaran wäre nicht da,das ist doch spannend!
> 
> ...


----------



## Seracta (25. September 2008)

Thalimo schrieb:


> Hmm also deiner Meinung nach kommen Hakkar [...]
> Ich mein es gibt nicht nur Wc3 sondern auch Bücher etc..




ich hoffe du verwechselst nicht wie der blizz mitarbeiter Hakkar den Hundemeister ( nicht sicher um den genauen namen) mit dem Gott Hakkar ... dessen benennung ist nur ein Fehler von Blizzard


----------



## Bralatur (25. September 2008)

is doch egal dann erfinden sie wieder neue figuren mit noch mehr tiefe (vll in wow mitverfolgen wie ein held böse wird etc.)


----------



## predox (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.
> 
> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.
> ...




ähm.. irgendwie versteh ich deine ironie dahinter nicht, oder du hast echt keine ahnung von der Wow-Geschichte oO 

Zu prebc: Hakkar gabs schon seit uhrzeiten, lies mal über die enstehung der lebewesen in azeroth nach, dann weisste mehr über den oO Ragnaros gehört auch dazu, sowie nefarian, also sag mir bitte nicht die sind neu! :O  , bc: Prinz: ich sag nur TFT! 

mfg


----------



## Feremus (25. September 2008)

ka wo ihr ein problem seht wenn die aspekte "verheitzt" werden ? ( bitte um genau aufklärung ) . ich persönlich sehe darin kein problem schon alleine aus dem grund da blizz weis wie sie die geschichte aufbauen . seid ich warcraft 3 spiele , hat blizzard ein echt guten job gemacht was die story angeht . scherbenwelt eingesschlossen . und überlegt doch was noch alles im warcraft universum an figuren exestiert zB titanen ( alleine da kann man 3 addons machen ) , emerald dream ( grüner drachen schwarm ) , uldum die ganzen gebiete in der alten welt die noch nicht betretbar sind , meal stream oder so ^^ , sargeras ( da kann man auch noch viele addons drumrum spinnen , nebenbei baut blizz neue charaktere in game ein , es heist titanen haben mehrere welten erschaffen ( könnte mir vorstellen das da was auch kommen kann ) , und wenn die aspekte verheizt werden kann man neue hüter bestimmen ( das würde in form von einem titanen ausgeführt ) . also wie ihr seht ist das nur ein bruchteil was blizzard noch alles machen kann . 
kann mich dunkel erinnern das jemand mal gesagt hat blizz hat MINDESTENS storystoff für 20 weitere addons .


----------



## Thalimo (25. September 2008)

predox schrieb:


> ähm.. irgendwie versteh ich deine ironie dahinter nicht, oder du hast echt keine ahnung von der Wow-Geschichte oO
> 
> Zu prebc: Hakkar gabs schon seit uhrzeiten, lies mal über die enstehung der lebewesen in azeroth nach, dann weisste mehr über den oO Ragnaros gehört auch dazu, sowie nefarian, also sag mir bitte nicht die sind neu! :O  , bc: Prinz: ich sag nur TFT!
> 
> mfg



Genau PUNKT!


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

predox schrieb:


> ähm.. irgendwie versteh ich deine ironie dahinter nicht, oder du hast echt keine ahnung von der Wow-Geschichte oO
> 
> Zu prebc: Hakkar gabs schon seit uhrzeiten, lies mal über die enstehung der lebewesen in azeroth nach, dann weisste mehr über den oO Ragnaros gehört auch dazu, sowie nefarian, also sag mir bitte nicht die sind neu! :O  , bc: Prinz: ich sag nur TFT!
> 
> mfg



Hakkar gab es in WC3 nicht? Wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo genau, sehe ich gerne nach. Ebenso Ragnaros. Sie wurden erst mit WoW eingeführt und eine passende Geschichte um sie entwickelt. Der Prinz aus Karazhan kommt meines Wissens nicht in WC3 vor, sollte das doch so sein, spiele ich es gerne nochmal durch, macht eh viel spaß.


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. September 2008)

ihr fangt an zu spammen


----------



## Dradka (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hakkar gab es in WC3 nicht? Wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo genau, sehe ich gerne nach. Ebenso Ragnaros. Sie wurden erst mit WoW eingeführt und eine passende Geschichte um sie entwickelt. Der Prinz aus Karazhan kommt meines Wissens nicht in WC3 vor, sollte das doch so sein, spiele ich es gerne nochmal durch, macht eh viel spaß.



Ragnaros kommt zwar in den Büchern vor aber nicht in wc3 Beim Prinz müsste auch ich raten vor allem sehr merkwürdig das er in medivhs turm rumhängt zusammen mit einer Schauspieltruppe einem Satyrn 2 Geisterdrachen nem lebendem Schachspiel und 100 untoten


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (25. September 2008)

blizz könnte ja auch irgend wann nen Titanen ein baut der Durch gedret ist und Nozudum in der ver gangen heit killt und ihn halt dann die lebenskraft entsocgen hatt und sich als noz verkleidet hatt bz verzaubert und dann Quasi als noz zurück kert und den sch warm fast aus löst auser vileicht 1 -2 eier wo dan in der laufe der zeit der schwarm wieder belebt wird.
Nozudum wirdalso von such titane gespilt der malle geworde ist und den man entwart hatt in ner q und den dann klilt und entarnt.

Rchtschreib fehler dürfen behalten werden


----------



## Thalimo (25. September 2008)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> blizz könnte ja auch irgend wann nen Titanen ein baut der Durch gedret ist und Nozudum in der ver gangen heit killt und ihn halt dann die lebenskraft entsocgen hatt und sich als noz verkleidet hatt bz verzaubert und dann Quasi als noz zurück kert und den sch warm fast aus löst auser vileicht 1 -2 eier wo dan in der laufe der zeit der schwarm wieder belebt wird.
> Nozudum wirdalso von such titane gespilt der malle geworde ist und den man entwart hatt in ner q und den dann klilt und entarnt.
> 
> Rchtschreib fehler dürfen behalten werden



Welchen Grund sollte dieser Titan haben durchzudrehn ? : /
Und als Titan könnte er locker einen Drachen der Noz ersetz erstellen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. September 2008)

du hast den Grünen Drachenschwarm vergessen und ich glaub nicht das der Aspekt der Zeit böse wird und Malygos wird auch nicht drauf gehen weil das auch nicht gut ist für die ganzen magier es soll ihm geholfen werden mehr nicht 

wenn du die buchreihe liest steht drin das die drachenschwärme ohne die Aspekte nicht existieren und das Azeroth an die Drachenschwärme gebunden sind weil diese bei der Entstehung geholfen haben

und da steht auch das Krasus a ka Koristralz eier vom blauen drachenschwarm in die Zukunft mitgenommen hat bevor Deathwing alle zerstören konnte

ich sag mal abwarten bis das Addon da ist und die inis live gehen


----------



## Galdos (25. September 2008)

Zu den Drachen sag ich mal nichts, da kenn´ich mich leider nicht gut genug für in der WoW-Geschichte aus, doch ich denke,dass Blizzard seine Geschichte schon recht genau geplant hat.

Aber wenn man mal allgemein schaut, insbesondere auf andere Formate als PC-Spiele z. B. Serien, Filmreihen, Comics, Animes etc., so werden auch dort immer wieder bekannte und "Alteingesessene" getötet oder sonstwie "rausbugsiert". Als Beispiele könnte man Stargate, die RTL2-Nachmittags-Animes (insbesondere Dragonball Z bietet sich da an*hach, waren das noch zeiten...^^*) oder auch Heroes nennen. Allerdings werden da auch durch überraschende Wendungen, Zeitsprünge oder übernatürliche Kräfte bekannte Charaktere zurückgeholt , neue Charaktere hinzugefügt etc. und meist gibt es auch dort ein, zwei Fraktionen/Charaktere, die immer wieder auftauchen (in WoW wäre das z. B. die Geißel), gerade wenn man glaubt man hat gesiegt, kommt halt immer noch ein Oberbösewicht, mal mehr, mal weniger gut in die Story eingebunden....und genau da mache ich mir keine Sorgen um WotLK, Blizz wird das Schiff schon schaukeln, sie haben mehr als genug Erfahrung denke ich.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. September 2008)

> du hast den Grünen Drachenschwarm vergessen und ich glaub nicht das der Aspekt der Zeit böse wird und Malygos wird auch nicht drauf gehen weil das auch nicht gut ist für die ganzen magier es soll ihm geholfen werden mehr nicht
> 
> wenn du die buchreihe liest steht drin das die drachenschwärme ohne die Aspekte nicht existieren und das Azeroth an die Drachenschwärme gebunden sind weil diese bei der Entstehung geholfen haben
> 
> ...


 er
das stimmt nicht. die drachenschwärme sind nicht an azeroth gebunden genauso wenig die titanen. die titanen haben azeroth nicht erschaffen,sondern nur ordnung reingebracht.
die drachenaspekte wurden von den titanen mit einem teil ihrer macht gesegnet und sollen über azeroth wachen. jeder hat dabei eine aufgabe bekommen, nozdormu soll aufpassen,dass das schicksal sich erfüllt, alexstrasza soll aufpassen dass leben entsteht, malygos soll über die magie in azeroth wachen, ysera über die natur und den traum und neltharion sollte über die erde wachen wurde aber korrumpiert.

malygos soll nur über die magie wachen. natürlich ist das tragisch wenn er stirbt weil er weiß wo die ley linien auf azeroth laufen er weiß über jede magie in azeroth bescheid aber wenn er stirbt,dann geht die magie nicht weg. trotzdem ist azeroth am arsch wenn alle 5 drachenaspekte sterben,denn dann hat die welt niemanden mehr die sie beschützt und die dämonen freie bahn.


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. September 2008)

> ch habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.



öhm nur so zu deiner info...ragnaros war ein general der alten götter die von den titanen besiegt wurden ...c'thun selbst war ein alter gott und nefarian und ony gehen auf ony zurück ...und warum? weil blizzard nicht direkt im spiel das sie im auf längere zeit angelegt haben alle bosse auf einem silbertablett servieren wollten oder fändste das geil...erst kel'thuzad dann arthas dann kil'jaeden deathwing malygos ysera etc und danach wohmöglich noch sargeras in einer wiederbelebten version oder so zu bekämpfen und nach 2 jahren wow game over sagen zu können?
klar kommen auch unbekannte bosse...das ist auch gut so...aber nur unbekannte wäre doch langweilig..hab wc3 und wc3 tft gezockt und ohne die figuren die in der warcraft story ihren platz haben wäre das game nix anderes als jedes andere mmorpg ...ohne storyline ohne alles...naja hdr hat auch story aber der rest halt weniger...zumindest net so viel wie wow

ach ja und das mit dem dämon aus undercity is auch wieder gut gemacht...eigentlich eine eher unwichtige figur die zu was bösem und besonderen wird...und naja so ein dreadlord is schon keine leichte nuss zum knacken..


----------



## Painful (25. September 2008)

Das geht alles sehr weit was hier dabatiert wird, man sollte sich überlegen wo wir mit der story derzeit grad mal sind, arthas ist im gegensatz zu den drachenschwärmen und den titanen ein kleiner fisch, da steckt noch so viel storypotential dahinter, das es, wie einige vorposter schon geschrieben haben für min 20 addons reicht,. Man nehme nur als beispiel, der verrat von varimathras, das is doch wieder ne neue, unerwartete  wendung in der story( gut, der typ war noch niemandem geheuer und die apothekervereinigung auch nich, selbst mir als ur-hordler nich, die haben immer komische sachen angestellt, aber man hat die quests gemacht,  es gab ja  xp für). 

zum verheitzen: wieviele identifizieren sich bitteschön mit der warcraftgeschichte? lass es mal 10% sein dann sind es viele, dem rest geht es um die epix oder und gerade deswegen ums pvp (der spielzerstörer Nr.1) die geschichte wird von zeit zu zeit verflachen, weil die meisten der zahlenden bevölkerung sich eh nur um das klassenbalancing scheren und damit darum, warum sein char nich gegen einen anderen ankommt... sei es im pvp oder in der pi....liste im pve.

so long... pain


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. September 2008)

mich würd ja mal interessieren ob sich die hdro gamer auch beschweren weil sie gegen den balrog antreten dürfen in moria...


----------



## Carcharoth (25. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> wayne digger WAYNE !!!!!!!!!!



14-Tage-Ban.

kthxbye


----------



## FanVonVisoth (26. September 2008)

> wayne digger WAYNE !!!!!!!!!!




Mal OT: Ich habe mich fast bepisst vor lachen, das war der lustigeste Kommentar des Jahres. Tut mir leid für den Threadersteller, hast dir sehr viel Mühe gegeben, aber nimm dir mal das Spiel nicht so zu Herzen, da hat Visoth doch recht, ist es nicht völlig egal was passieren wird, Blizz macht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke Visoth, du bist der Held des Tages!!

Vote4Unbann4Visoth!!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. September 2008)

Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.


Also das is ja nicht ganz Richtig.


Gut Illidan hats verdient genau so vie Kael.
Archimonde Stirbt nicht denn du Spielst ja in den höhlen der Zeit also lebt er noch (meines Wissens)
Kil`jaeden lebt ja auch noch er stirbt zumindest nicht ganz so wie ich es verstanden habe.

bitte da um berichtigung wenn was falsch ist


----------



## Preator (26. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> wayne digger WAYNE !!!!!!!!!!



musst du jetzt zu jedem Beitrag so einen Schrott schreiben?


----------



## Madrake (26. September 2008)

heißt das dann wenn man gegen Nozdormu "irgendwann" mal kämpfen müsste ist der Drache vor HdZ der für das einstmalige AQ Öffnungsevent relevant war immer feindlich ist? So das er nie wieder Quests geben kann - btw. der Drache übergab/ übergibt auch die AQ40 Ringe...

also das einstmalige Ruffarmen bei Brut Nozdormu bzw. Zirkel des Cenarius war dann für die Katz'?


Irgendwie versteh ich die Welt von Blizzard nicht mehr...



mfg



btw. da der grüne Drachenschwarm angesprochen wurde... - wenn dieser uns "feindselig" wird, dann glaub ich kaum das dann die Nachtelfen insbesondre die Dudus, Malfurion sag ich nur, auch noch uns freundlich gegenüber stehen...

- ich sag nur soviel... - Malfurion suchte im "smaragdgrünen Traum" Ysera auf, und erbat dort um Hilfe, hat diese zwar bekommen, doch nicht so wie er wollte - wurde dann von Deathwing aufgespürt usw.



btw. Blizzard kann doch Illidan nochmals verheizen - wie dieser in die Flucht getrieben wird von Arthas aus Northrend



btw. noch was...

was geschieht mit dem Kampf gegen Kil'Jaeden im Sunwell wenn man mit WoTLK gegen Malygos und seine Brut kämpft, weil gegen Kil'Jaeden sind 3 Drachend es blauen Drachenschwarms dabei die uns helfen... - Tyrygossa, Kalecgos und noch ein blauer Drache - also was ist dann mit denen... - im Normalfall wenn man einen dementsprechend Ruf GEGEN den blauen Drachenschwarm hat, helfen diese drei Drachen nicht mehr, rein theoretisch gesehen...


so das wars dann


mfg Madrake


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

Also ich habe mir den Thread nun mal genau durchgelesen und muss nun doch mal schnell was dazu loswerden.
Und zwar richtet sich dies in erster Linie an die Leute, die nicht verstehen können, warum einige Spieler Angst haben, wenn die Aspekte "verheizt" werden... ja, "VERHEIZT"...

Ihr fragt Euch, wieso dies für uns "verheizen" ist? Ihr fragt Euch, wieso wir angeblich nicht akzeptieren können, dass auch ein Aspekt oder eine wichtige Figur mit geschichtlichem Hintergrund stirbt? Das ist so aber alles nicht korrekt. Natürlich soll eine Geschichte gute Wendungen haben, was natürlich auch den Tod von wichtigen und lange bekannten Figuren mit einschliessen kann. Beispielsweise ist Archimonde in WC3 ja auch vernichtet worden. Und er war eine verdammt wichtige Person. Aber ich persönlich fand diese Wendung gut, jedoch wurde es auch dementsprechend gut präsentiert.

Bei WoW hat man jedoch keine lineare Storylinie, wie beispielsweise bei einem Buch oder SP-Spiel. Und das macht das Problem aus. Wenn da ein Raidboss gelegt wird, dann ist das so "nebenbei" oder für manche sogar unerreichbar. Und das macht den Unterschied aus.
Wenn beispielsweise diese Geschichte rund um Nozdormu stimmen sollte und er deswegen irgendwann getötet werden muss, so würde mir es weniger ausmachen, wenn dies in einem SP-Spiel passieren oder ich es in einem Buch nachlesen könnte. Aber wenn er in WoW zum Raidboss degradiert wird... das will ich nicht akzeptieren. Schon alleine deshalb nicht, weil das einfach unlogisch wäre, wenn da plötzlich 5, 10 oder 25 Mann kommen und einen Aspekt töten. Liest man sich aber die WC Geschichte durch, so erkennt man, dass sich ganze Armeen die Zähne daran ausbeissen würden. Und das ist der Grund, wieso viele "Geschichtsliebhaber" empfinden, dass in WoW storyrelevante Personen "verheitzt" werden.


Und zu guter Letzt will ich denjenigen, denen die Geschichte egal ist, nochmals bitten sich nicht immer in solche Gespräche inzumischen. Was habt ihr davon? Wenn Euch die Geschichte nicht interessiert, dann behaltet es für Euch. Denn Euch kann es dann ja egal sein, welchen Drachen ihr tötet, da muss es dann auch nicht unbedingt ein Aspekt sein. Wichtig ist ja eh nur was er droppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und diejenigen, die die Geschichte nur teilweise kennen, aber das was sie kennen gut finden... denen würde ich raten sich ein bisschen mehr in die Story reinzuarbeiten. Meines Erachtens lohnt es sich... aber eben mit der Gefahr, dass Blizz die Geschichte gegen Ende hin mit WoW versaut. Denn ich hab manchmal schon ein wenig Angst. Ich kann mich nicht so entspannt zurücklehenen und sagen "Blizz macht das schon". Ich denke, im Moment sind denen WoW-Content auch wichtiger als Story... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (26. September 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wie viele Wow - Speiler verfolgen ernsthaft die Story? Viele lesen noch nicht mal die Questtexte sondern klicken einfach auf "annhemen" und folgen dem Pfeil von Carbonite.


Man muss auch net den Grund wissen warum dieser typ dort 12 Wolfpelze braucht, aber bei quests wie mit dem mit den verlassenen gasthaus in den düstermarschen da kommt auch richtig atmosphäre auf.

Und sooo viel dichte wird in wow an story in den levelbereichen vor lvl 70 sowieso nicht gezeigt. Klar warum auch, bist ja auch erst ein anfänger in den Reihen der Horde/Allianz. 

Es gibt halt viel geschichte im Hintergrund.


----------



## Tante V (26. September 2008)

ich hab aufgehört an die story von WoW zu glaube als der Schwarze Tempel ins spiel gebracht wurde....... -.-

*hate you, Maive!* 




Traklar schrieb:


> Illidan und Arthas sind mir verständlich, das man sie töten soll/muss. Illidan wäre irgendwann auch verrückt geworden und hätte vielleicht mit seiner Armee Azeroth versucht zu zerstören.



^^vielleicht, eventuell, ...unwahrscheinlich 




Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Gut Illidan hats verdient genau so vie Kael.




^^GARNICHT! *schmoll*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derseppel (26. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> *"Verheizt" kannst du nicht sagen. wenn es wow nicht geben würde,dann hätte blizzard malygos bestimmt nicht wahnsinnig werden lassen.*
> 
> Aber das mussten sie machen sonst gäbe es weniger Content,man hätte 3 instanzen weniger und auch der ganze konflikt mit dalaran wäre nicht da,das ist doch spannend!
> 
> ...




Imho wurde Maylgos vorher schon verrückt. (Bücher)


----------



## noizycat (26. September 2008)

Stimmt schon, 90% der Spieler klicken auf Annehmen, lesen die Questzusammenfassung, das wars ... die wird es nicht jucken, wen sie so bekämpfen und warum. Wer neu in WoW einsteigt, ohne je WC gespielt zu haben, oder sich nie anderweitig mit der Story befasst (ich lese z.B. grad die Bücher), kann ja auch nix wissen ... 



Mir persönlich gefällt der Gedanke nicht, die Aspekte zu bekämpfen. Außer Deathwing, ok, da ich nicht glaube, dass dem noch zu helfen ist. Und ehe er irgendwann alles Leben ausrottet .... ^^ Aber Malygos tut mir schon weh. Den Aspekt der Magie töten ... Verrückt hin oder her, irgendwie hat das nen faden Beigeschmack. Und dann noch Nozdormu? Da müssen sie schon ne gute Begründung liefern ...


----------



## Virolac (26. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.
> 
> 
> ...


Archimonde stirb aber das ist egal weil er eh gestorben wäre der hängt an dem baum in hial als skelet wenn man da mal so vorbeischaut.Er wird in WC3 von vielen irwishes gekillt


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ich hab aufgehört an die story von WoW zu glaube als der Schwarze Tempel ins spiel gebracht wurde....... -.-
> 
> *hate you, Maive!*
> [...]


Eh? Und wieso? Ich versteh den Grund noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## MadRedCap (26. September 2008)

Mit C'tun haben wir schon mal einen der alten Götter verheizt, warum sollten da nicht auch noch n paar andere Kommen? Gut, C'tun ist zwar in WC3-TFT vorgekommen, aber man kann ja neue Sachen erfinden. So was wie das neue Cinematic mit Arthas, wo der Verrat von den Verlassenen gezeigt wird, ist genau das, was der Atmosphäre von WoW so richtig gut tun würde und die mir schon abgegangen ist wie Hölle. Mehr davon wäre mehr als nur wünschenswert (kann man ja auch wegklicken, wems nicht passt). 

Aber die Drachenschwärme werden ja nicht komplett ausgemerzt, eher nur die Anführer. Kann ja neue geben, die die Aufgabe des Aspekten übernehmen. Story-mässig kann man sich da sicherlich einiges Einfallen lassen. 
Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, warum es hier 'verheizen' heisst. So was nennt man Story-Entwicklung.


----------



## Thoralfus (26. September 2008)

wo zerstört der bronzene drachenschwarm die zeitlinie ?
du bekämpst den ewigen drachenschwarm in hdz 1 und 2  und der sieht eher schwarz aus  und nich bronzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da schätze ich mal eher des da death wing seine hände im spiel hat.


----------



## Grimdhoul (26. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> john?



nein Bruce

zum Thema ...

ja die aspekte werden verheizt weil ja irgendwann auch titanen und co ja kommen müssen, immerhin haben wir ja erstmal (erfolgreich?) die geissel und die Legion zurückgedrängt, die werden aber sciher net aufgeben ... da gibts noch etliches an stoff das man verarbeiten kann .. und das man auch gegen drachen kämpfen kann find ich positiv ... waren die buben net immer schon gern ritter und haben holde jungrauen vor Drachen gerettet ? also ich seh wie gesagt n och etliches an potential

lg
t.


----------



## Evilslyn (26. September 2008)

Nozdormu, ist, war und wird sein, das ändern auch 25 mann Raids nicht. Theoretisch stirbt er jederzeit und nie, denn das ist die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Madrake (26. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Mit C'tun haben wir schon mal einen der alten Götter verheizt, warum sollten da nicht auch noch n paar andere Kommen? Gut, C'tun ist zwar in WC3-TFT vorgekommen, aber man kann ja neue Sachen erfinden. So was wie das neue Cinematic mit Arthas, wo der Verrat von den Verlassenen gezeigt wird, ist genau das, was der Atmosphäre von WoW so richtig gut tun würde und die mir schon abgegangen ist wie Hölle. Mehr davon wäre mehr als nur wünschenswert (kann man ja auch wegklicken, wems nicht passt).
> 
> Aber die Drachenschwärme werden ja nicht komplett ausgemerzt, eher nur die Anführer. Kann ja neue geben, die die Aufgabe des Aspekten übernehmen. Story-mässig kann man sich da sicherlich einiges Einfallen lassen.
> Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, warum es hier 'verheizen' heisst. So was nennt man Story-Entwicklung.




nicht nur C'Thun als alten Gott, siehe Ragnaros (Elementarlord), ist zwar nur Handlanger der alten Götter gewesen aber wurde demzufolge auch in dem Bezug "verheizt".

Kael, Illidan und Vashj haben es als Raidbosse verdient, alle drei haben sich der brennenden Legion angeschlossen. siehe Warcraft 3 TFT. Wie auch unser "Lutschkönig" - Lich King

Maggi mal dahingestellt, da er ja schon von Illidan enthront wurde, als dieser auf die Scherbenwelt floh. Man hätte das ja so machen können, nicht Akama sondern Maggi hilft bei seiner Rückeroberung über die Scherbenwelt gegen Illidan^^ - mit den gleichen Fähigkeiten die er auch im Kampf in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel einsetzt.


der ewige Drachenschwarm ist eine Splittergruppe des bronzenen Drachenschwarms (Nozdormu) da hat Deathwing seine Finger nicht im Spiel.


aber was noch immer offen steht, wenn man Malygos tötet, hat man es mit dem Ruf bei dem blauem Drachenschwarm verratzt... -> theorie keine Hilfe von den blauen Drachen im Kampf gegen Kil'Jaeden Tyrygosa, Kalecgos + ein andrer... -> bitte Erklärung Blizzard!!!


mfg Madrake


----------



## Thoralfus (26. September 2008)

ist immer schön wie ihr euch die die geschichte zu zurecht legt wie ihr sie gerne hättet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


denn erklär mir mal wohl die schwarzen schuppen herkommen  ? angeklebt oder  gar gentechnick  in wow ?

denn wer sagt des des das deine meinung stimmt,da ich schon viel gewichtigere personen fehltreten sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> [...] Aber die Drachenschwärme werden ja nicht komplett ausgemerzt, eher nur die Anführer. Kann ja neue geben, die die Aufgabe des Aspekten übernehmen. Story-mässig kann man sich da sicherlich einiges Einfallen lassen.
> Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, warum es hier 'verheizen' heisst. So was nennt man Story-Entwicklung.


Lies meinen Beitrag etwas weiter oben, da habe ich es erklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grimdhoul schrieb:


> [...]ja die aspekte werden verheizt weil ja irgendwann auch titanen und co ja kommen müssen[...]


Wieso sagen das denn immer so viele Leute? Wieso MÜSSEN denn die Titanen irgendwann kommen? Und werden die dann auch unter irgendeinem Vorwand "verheizt"? Nur mal zur Info... viele wissen scheinbar nicht, dass die Titanen, bis auf Sargeras, eigentlich nur Gutes wollen. Von daher gäbe es keinen Sinn gegen diese zu kämpfen.



Grimdhoul schrieb:


> [...]und das man auch gegen drachen kämpfen kann find ich positiv ... waren die buben net immer schon gern ritter und haben holde jungrauen vor Drachen gerettet ?[...]


Na und? Die Drachen haben in WarCraft aber eine andere Bedeutung als in anderen Fantasy Universen. Und Jungfrauen retten muss man in WC schon dreimal nicht. Von daher kann es mir gestohlen bleiben.

Und diejenigen, die unbedingt gegen Drachen kämpfen wollen... die können sich doch gerne gegen den schwarzen Drachenschwarm oder den ewigen Drachenschwarm stellen. Aus welchem Grund müssen es denn direkt die Aspekte selbst sein? Bei Ony und Nef hat sich ja auch niemand beschwert, dass es "nur" die Kinder von Deathwing sind, oder?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. September 2008)

Virolac schrieb:


> Archimonde stirb aber das ist egal weil er eh gestorben wäre der hängt an dem baum in hial als skelet wenn man da mal so vorbeischaut.Er wird in WC3 von vielen irwishes gekillt



oh man bin ich panne ganz vergessen -.-
hab sogar das Warcraft video aufm rechner und verpeils....
sry sry sry


----------



## Grimdhoul (26. September 2008)

nun Titanen werden kommen wie das amen im gebet ... da bin ich mir sicher .. nur die seite wird sich noch entscheiden.. wer sagt denn dsa durch irgendwelche aktionen die Titanen sich nicht plötzlich gegen azeroth stellen werden/Können/müssen. Ein bisser Fantasie und das geht dann schon .. und das mit den Jungfrauen ist ja nur ein Beispiel von mir ... 

Lass doch einfach mal deine Fantasie spielen Buffer_Overrun .. nur fakten ist einfach nur fad.


----------



## Carnificis (26. September 2008)

Also erstmal überhaupt die nur einen der 5 Aspekte zu killen, bzw killen zu lassen wäre doch eigentlich Sinnlos, da in Warcraft Band 1 (Der Tag des Drachen) Alexrasza, nach dem Kampf gegen Deathwing, meinte, dass die Drachenschwärme sich zurückziehen würden und die "jungen Völker" Azeroths ihrer Wege gehen lassen würde und sich nichtmehr in deren Geschichte einmischen würde.
Dann zu Malygos (Dem Aspekt der Magie), ja, in Band 1 war er wahnsinnig, da sein gesamter Schwearm ausgelöscht worden war, allerdings hat Korialtrasz (Krasus) als er in der Zeit zurück gereist war (Die "Krieg der Ahnen"-Trilogie), einige Eier des blauen Dachenschwarms retten können, was heißt, dass sein Schwarm nichtmehr ausgelöscht ist, sondern "nur" sehr stark dezimiert ist und über den jetzigen Gesiteszustand von Malygos wurde nichts weiteres erwähnt. (Sollte dies allerdings in den "World of Warcraft"-Romanen der Fall sein, dann korrigiert mich bitte denn die fange ich erst an zu lesen)


Jetzt zu den Folgen wenn ein der Aspekte sterben würde.... wenn der Hüter der Zeit stirbt bring das doch die gesamte Zeitlinie zum Einsturz, wie es in "Krieg der Ahnen" fast der Fall gewesen wäre, doch wenn es passiert wäre was dann? die Welt würde ins totale Chaos stürzen.
Wenn Malygos stirbt würde demnach wohl die ganze Magie auser kontrolle geraten und damit wohl auch unzugänglich für die Völker Azeroths werden.

usw.....


Auserdem was für einen Grund sollte es geben einen der Aspekte zu töten?(abgesehen von Deathwing natürlich, da ist es wohl klar)


----------



## Carnificis (26. September 2008)

Virolac schrieb:


> Archimonde stirb aber das ist egal weil er eh gestorben wäre der hängt an dem baum in hial als skelet wenn man da mal so vorbeischaut.Er wird in WC3 von vielen irwishes gekillt


naja in de "Krieg der Ahnen"-Trilogie liest man, dass Archimonde und der Rest der Legion nur durch das Portal zurück geschickt wurden und der baum des Leben, der auf Mount Hyjal steht wurde erst erschaffen als der Krieg vorbei, die Legion verbannt und Azshara vernichtet wurde.
Der letzte Baum des Lebens wurde vernichtet als die Göttin die ihn hütete (sry namen vergessen) im großen Krieg getötet wurde, und entstand nur, weil Illidan ein paar Phiolen aus dem Quell der Ewigkeit in einen See schüttete um eine neue Quelle zu erschaffen, womit der See auf eqig verunreinigt wurde, doch Alextrasza, der Aspekt des Lebens, sah einen Weg die verunreinigung zu bändigen und sähte einen Samenkorn des vergangenen Baum des Leben auf eine kleine Insel in der Mitte des Sees, worauf ein sehr schöner Dialog der aspekte folge, der einem Ritual ähnelte, dies war auchd er Zeitpunkt, wo Ysera den Druiden und NUR den Druiden erlaubte den Grünen Traum zu "träumen". Zu der zeit gab es nur 2 Druiden einmal Cenarius, obwohl n Druide ist er ja eigentlich nicht sondern ein Halbgott und Malfurion, über den ich wohl nicht sagen muss.


----------



## Madrake (26. September 2008)

Virolac schrieb:


> Archimonde stirb aber das ist egal weil er eh gestorben wäre der hängt an dem baum in hial als skelet wenn man da mal so vorbeischaut.Er wird in WC3 von vielen irwishes gekillt




Dämonen können nicht sterben... - siehe dazu Krieg der Ahnen Band 1 und 2 - Malfurion hatte Lord Xavius auch "getötet"... - man nahm er sei tot. Doch der pöhse Sargeras hat ihn wiederbelebt.


Solange Sargeras noch "lebt" - wird es immer wieder ein wiederbeleben der Dämonen geben...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (26. September 2008)

Die sache mit Malygos wird sein das er ja im game von Alextrasza getötet wird, und da sie ja die der Aspekt des Lebens ists, sollte man sich net so sicher sein das er  entgültig stirbt. Die Storywriter von Blizz lassen sich da schon was einfallen.


----------



## Jeffy (26. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> john?



ne, lil


----------



## Erriel (26. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.
> 
> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.
> ...




Keine Panik!
Spätestens beim nächsten Serverneustart steht er wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finds zwar auch "schade" aber hey, irgendwer muss nunmal drann glauben ^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> [...] wer sagt denn dsa durch irgendwelche aktionen die Titanen sich nicht plötzlich gegen azeroth stellen werden/Können/müssen.[...]
> Lass doch einfach mal deine Fantasie spielen Buffer_Overrun .. nur fakten ist einfach nur fad.


Also... ich lasse gerne meine Fantasie spielen und stütze mich sicherlich nicht einfach nur auf Fakten. Aber sobald es anfängt unsinnig zu werden, wirkt die Geschichte nicht mehr glaubwürdig. Und hier liegt mein Problem. Man darf gerne die Fantasie spielen lassen, aber die geschichtlichen Geschehnisse (Fakten) darf man dann nicht GANZ ausser acht lassen.
Und im Moment wäre dieses "durch irgendein Vorwand richtet sich ALLES gegen Azeroth... dessen Bewohner, dessen Beschützer, dessen Erschaffer, et. pp." einfach lächerlich... und im Endeffekt wird Sargeras wieder nett und ist der einzige der Azeroth zum Überleben hilft oder was? Also sorry, Fantasie ist gut, aber übertreiben sollte man es einfach nicht.
Wenn die Titanen sich wirklich mal gegen Azeroth sein sollten... dann werde ich WC nicht mehr weiter verfolgen. Denn das ergäbe überhaupt keinen Sinn und wäre einfach nur lächerlich.
Man merkt, dass Blizz im Moment nur daran interessiert ist Bossgegner zu generieren und nicht die Story wirklich voran zu treiben.




Carnificis schrieb:


> [...] und über den jetzigen Gesiteszustand von Malygos wurde nichts weiteres erwähnt. (Sollte dies allerdings in den "World of Warcraft"-Romanen der Fall sein, dann korrigiert mich bitte denn die fange ich erst an zu lesen)[...]


Ist schon etwas länger her, aber soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, gab es schon Andeutungen in "Der Tag des Drachen", als Krasus ihn besucht um nach Hilfe gegen Deathwing zu bitten. Obwohl gegen Ende des Buches Malygos wieder ein wenig mehr Hoffnung geschöpft hat... naja, aber vielleicht gibt ein weiteres Buch weitere Erklärungen dazu und setzt diesen Werdegang von Malygos fort (möglw. "Die Nacht des Drachen" im Jan09? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





Carnificis schrieb:


> naja in de "Krieg der Ahnen"-Trilogie liest man, dass Archimonde und der Rest der Legion nur durch das Portal zurück geschickt wurden und der baum des Leben, der auf Mount Hyjal steht wurde erst erschaffen als der Krieg vorbei, die Legion verbannt und Azshara vernichtet wurde.[...]


Korrekt. Aber er meinte auch nicht den "Krieg der Ahnen", sondern den dritten Krieg (WarCraft 3). Falls Du es nicht gespielt haben solltest: Da kommt Archimonde wieder nach Azeroth und will den Baum des Lebens zerstören, wird aber dort vernichtet. Das Skelett Archimondes ist dort immernoch zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (26. September 2008)

Wie schon gesagt... irgendwann müssen die Bösewichte ja bekämpft werden.

Wir WoW-Spieler sind schließlich Helden der WoW-Welt und haben eine Aufgabe. Die besteht nicht nur darin die Defias zu trimmen, sondern mit erreichen neuer Level, Fertigkeiten und Ausrüstung die größeren Bosse anzugehen. Ein Held strebt an, alles Böse der Welt zu vernichten. Warum dann nicht Arthas? Sollte man ihn in Ruhe lassen, weil man eh keine Chance hat?

Nein! Man nimmt sich die magischen Kriegsgleven von Illidan, einige andere *epische[/p] und teilweise geschichtliche bedeutsame und mächtige Waffen und setzt diese Macht gegen Arthas und Co. ein. Hätte man nicht gegen Illidan kämpfen können, hätte das Spiel gar keinen Anreiz gehabt. Gruul den bösen töten und Illidan still gewähren lassen, obwohl er einer der viel mächtigeren und böseren Bösewichte ist? Quatsch! Anstelle von Illidan oder Arthas erfundene Figuren einzubauen verfälscht die Geschichte.

Es ist für mich ein "Event" gegen eine so bedeutsame Figur antreten und mein Heldentum beweisen zu dürfen!

Böse Leute/Monster gibts noch genug! Vielleicht tauschen nach dem Tod Arthas´ ja noch andere noch recht unbekannte Personen auf oder andere alte Bekannte kommen wieder ins Spiel...

Ich würde gerne gegen Arthas kämpfen, weil das für einen "Helden" wie mich eine Pflicht ist!*


----------



## Huntermoon (26. September 2008)

Ich erklärs mir mal so: X JAhre in der Zukunft ist Azeroth voll-ständig vom brennenden Kreuz-zug unterjocht worden. Zwar hegte Sangeras("Oberböse" Titan) den Plan die Bewohner A. zu verschohnen, doch da die Völker Azeroths keine ruhe gegeben haben und es sogar fertig brachten, den BC Auf anderen Planeten zu jagen, sah S. keine andre wahl, als Azeroth doch zu unterjochen. Der (Mitlerweile Korrumoierte) Bronzene Drachenschwarm doch Azeroth retten wolten, probierten sie doch, die "Helden" zu Stopen und so den Planeten zu retten. Doch wegen ihrer korrumpierung konnten sie nichtmehr so genau durch die Zeit Reisen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

@essey
Das finde ich ja auch gut. "Lasst uns gegen das Böse kämpfen!"... Aber wieso muss Blizz denn die Guten plötzlich zu Totfeinden machen? Gibt es nicht genug Böses, dass bekämpft werden kann?

Des Weiteren wirkt es aber ein wenig lächerlich, wenn es bei WoW wirklich bis zu Sargeras selbst (also Endboss) hochgehen sollte. Ich meine, wieso benötigten die Bewohner Azeroths riesige Armeen, bestehend aus den verschiedensten Rassen und Klassen und sogar noch samt Unterstützung von Halbgöttern, um die Legion wieder von Azeroth zu verbannen... aber in WoW reicht dann eine 25 Mann starke Gruppe, um Sargeras zu töten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst für einen Aspekt wären 25 Leute lächerlich... naja, wenn man es genau nimmt, war es schon bei C'Thun nicht glaubwürdig, schliesslich haben die Titanen sich damals fast die Zähne an den Alten ausgerissen, bis sie diese endlich unter die Erde verbannt hatten.

Solche grossen Gegner... wenn sie denn schon sterben müssen... hätte ich dann doch lieber in einer epischen Schlacht fallen gesehen. Möglicherweise in einem Fil, Buch oder SP-Spiel. Aber wenn schon in WoW, dann nur als 1'000-Mann Raidinstanz... aber das ist wohl ein wenig utopisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. September 2008)

Also was ich immer weider lustig finde ist wei ihr euch darüber aufregt das ein Drache nach dem anderem stirbt. Hallo?? irgendwann stirbt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vor allem wie lang wollt ihr denn wow spielen bis 2099 oda wie? irgendwann muss alles ein Ende finden auf WoW! 
Blizzard wird sich was dabei gedacht haben das sie die Drachen sterben lassen... bestimmt nicht nur wegen EPIX sondern weil sie die story langsam zum Ende kommen lassen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also regt euch nit soauf und freut euch einfach aufs nächste addon und wenn du die Drachen nit töten willst dann lass es bleiben niemand zwingt dich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (26. September 2008)

rofl verheizen wtf?

es is der normale verlauf der geschichte das charaktere sterben.


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (26. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt... irgendwann müssen die Bösewichte ja bekämpft werden.



Aber, bis auf den ollen Deathwing, sind die Drachen nunmal nicht böse >_<
Nich mal der durchgeknallte Malygos ist im Grunde böse (ich mag ihn *_*). *seufz*


Dass es, rein storytechnisch, etwas lächerlich ist, dass wir mit 25 Mann die "großen Bösen" töten können, ist wohl klar, aber letztlich müssen wir ja irgendwas zum hauen haben.
Wir sind immerhin nun unterdessen alle imba-Helden, die mal eben Illidan und Co. umhusten können ^____^ 
Das mit den Aspekten allerdings dreht mir gewaltig den Magen um, und ich hoffe einfach mal, dass Malygos letztlich nicht wirklich tot sein wird, und dass wir auch nicht den Herrn der Zeit killen können werden - denn das ist nicht nur lächerlich, sondern würde das, was man in den Büchern über die Aspekte lesen konnte, zunichte machen (wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt... die Ewigkeit / Zeit kann man wohl nicht töten, ohne Malygos wäre die Magie unkontrolliert etc.).

Na ja, we'll see... leider hat Blizz ja unterdessen Übung darin, die Story immer mal ein bisschen so umzubiegen, damit es passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum "die Story zu Ende gehen zu lassen": Ich verstehe nicht, warum man DAFÜR die Aspekte töten sollte. Oo"


----------



## Figetftw! (26. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Also... ich lasse gerne meine Fantasie spielen und stütze mich sicherlich nicht einfach nur auf Fakten. Aber sobald es anfängt unsinnig zu werden, wirkt die Geschichte nicht mehr glaubwürdig. Und hier liegt mein Problem. Man darf gerne die Fantasie spielen lassen, aber die geschichtlichen Geschehnisse (Fakten) darf man dann nicht GANZ ausser acht lassen.
> Und im Moment wäre dieses "durch irgendein Vorwand richtet sich ALLES gegen Azeroth... dessen Bewohner, dessen Beschützer, dessen Erschaffer, et. pp." einfach lächerlich... und im Endeffekt wird Sargeras wieder nett und ist der einzige der Azeroth zum Überleben hilft oder was? Also sorry, Fantasie ist gut, aber übertreiben sollte man es einfach nicht.
> Wenn die Titanen sich wirklich mal gegen Azeroth sein sollten... dann werde ich WC nicht mehr weiter verfolgen. Denn das ergäbe überhaupt keinen Sinn und wäre einfach nur lächerlich.
> Man merkt, dass Blizz im Moment nur daran interessiert ist Bossgegner zu generieren und nicht die Story wirklich voran zu treiben.



Findest du nicht das sich die Titanen gegen Azeroth stellen könnten ? Sogar in der Bibel hat der "liebe" Gott sich gegen die Menschen gestellt und sogar alle außer Noha und seine Familie ausgelöscht! Was sagt dir das die Titanen nicht auch irgendwann der Meinung seien die Welt ist zu verdorben? Dann ergäbe es auch seinen Sinn


----------



## Maurolotschi (26. September 2008)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Findest du nicht das sich die Titanen gegen Azeroth stellen könnten ? Sogar in der Bibel hat der "liebe" Gott sich gegen die Menschen gestellt und sogar alle außer Noha und seine Familie ausgelöscht! Was sagt dir das die Titanen nicht auch irgendwann der Meinung seien die Welt ist zu verdorben? Dann ergäbe es auch seinen Sinn


Jaahaaaa! Grosses Unheil wird kommen!

Ich fang schon mal an ein Schiff zu bauen und ein paar Tierchen aufzuladen, dann können die Allis versaufen *Muahahaaa*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Also was ich immer weider lustig finde ist wei ihr euch darüber aufregt das ein Drache nach dem anderem stirbt. Hallo?? irgendwann stirbt jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie ich schon sagte, es geht nicht darum DAS sie sterben, sondern WIE. Und wenn man nunmal einen guten Charakter der Geschichte plötzlich auf die "böse" Seite stellt, damit man ihn in WoW als Boss präsentieren kan, der dann von 25 Mann nieder gemacht wird, dann empfinde ich das nicht förderlich für die Story. Man kann sowas auch anders lösen. Beispielsweise empfinde ich das neue Gameplay-Video das auch hier im Forum verlinkt ist, eine gute Lösung dafür.
Wenn Blizz unbedingt ein Aspekt sterben lassen will, dann sollen sie von mir aus in einer Zwischensequenz Deathwing wieder auftauchen lassen, der einen davon in der Luft zerfetzt... das wäre zumindest glaubhafter und es wäre ein "epischer" Kampf, im Gegensatz dies durch einen 25-Mann-Schlachtzug zu tun. Des Weiteren müsste dann auch nicht zwanghaft versucht werden einen guten Charakter auf die andere Seite zu "drücken".

Des Weiteren darf man nicht vergessen, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Ende von WoW und dem WarCraft-Universum gibt. Schliesslich zieht sich die WarCraft Geschichte schon viele Jahre hin und WoW ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil davon (wie eben jedes andere WC Spiel). Aber wieso sollte Blizz mit WoW so ein toll aufgebautes Universum wie das von WC mit WoW beenden? DAS fände ich besonders Schade. Dann sollten sie lieber noch ein WC4 rausbringen, bei der man in der letzten Schlacht von mir aus mit tausenden Einheiten gegen Sargeras kämpft und danach eine bombastische Ensequenz serviert bekommt. DAS wäre in meinen Augen wenigstens ein würdiges Ende des WC-Universums.



&#9830;Sturmkrähe&#9830; schrieb:


> Aber, bis auf den ollen Deathwing, sind die Drachen nunmal nicht böse >_<
> Nich mal der durchgeknallte Malygos ist im Grunde böse (ich mag ihn *_*). *seufz*
> [...]
> Na ja, we'll see... leider hat Blizz ja unterdessen Übung darin, die Story immer mal ein bisschen so umzubiegen, damit es passt.
> ...


Eben!!! Genau das meine ich auch. Volle Zustimmung!

Man kann die gesamte Story des WC-Universums auch beenden, ohne - Lächerlicherweise - plötzlich alle guten Charaktere böse werden zu lassen, nur damit man gegen sie kämpfen muss. Wie schon gesagt, wenn unbedingt ein Aspekt, Titan oder sonst was getötet werden muss (in Blizz' Augen), dann soll dies doch auch bitte durch die "böse Seite" geschehen. Dann stimmt es wenigsten vom Sinn her mit der Story überein. Dann würden sich auch kaum Leute darüber beschweren. Aber DAS verstehen wohl die meisten nicht... aber ich glaube das sind auch meistens die Leute, die keine wirkliche Ahnung von der gesamten Geschichte haben.



Figetftw! schrieb:


> Findest du nicht das sich die Titanen gegen Azeroth stellen könnten ? Sogar in der Bibel hat der "liebe" Gott sich gegen die Menschen gestellt und sogar alle außer Noha und seine Familie ausgelöscht! Was sagt dir das die Titanen nicht auch irgendwann der Meinung seien die Welt ist zu verdorben? Dann ergäbe es auch seinen Sinn


Nein, ich denke NICHT, dass sich die Titanen mal gegen Azeroth stellen könnten. Das wäre alles totaler Mist. (Und bitte keine weiteren Gottvergleiche, das finde ich unpassend.) Erstens deshalb, wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe. Es ist überhaupt nicht nötig, dass soetwas passiert (ausser man braucht immer mehr Raidbosse). Denn wieso sollten denn plötzlich alle guten Charaktere der Geschichte etwas gegen Azeroth haben?
Des Weiteren ist es unlogisch. Ich meine es so: Die Titanen kommen und formen Azeroth. Die vorherschenden bösen Mächte (in diesem Fall also die alten Götter und deren Elementarkrieger) werden verbannt (naja, zumindest die meisten davon). Dann geben die Titanen den ausgewählten Aspekten die nötige Macht um über Azeroth zu wachen. So... ist doch alles in Ordnung. Und das einzige, das Azeroth WIRKLICH verdorben hat, war ja Sargeras Legion (und alles was eben dadurch entsprungen ist). OK, auch die Alten hatten noch ihre Finger ein wenig im Spiel. Wenn also nun die Titanen zurückkehren sollten und wirklich ein verdorbenes Azeroth vorfinden sollten, aus welchem Grund sollten sie sich plötzlich dagegen stellen, anstatt Azeroth ein weiteres Mal zu helfen? Die alten Götter nun endgültig vernichten und die Ausgeburten der Legion zusammen mit den Bewohnern Azeroths zu bekämpfen. DAS wäre in meinen Augen eine sinnvolle Erweiterung der Geschichte.
Wenn ich als Spieler aber plötzlich gegen irgendeinen anderen Titan als Sargeras kämpfen müsste, weil dieser Azeroth bedroht, also dann will ich von WarCraft echt nichts mehr wissen.


Also, um es nochmal konkret und allgemein zu erklären:
Ich persönlich habe nicht unbedingt was dagegen, wenn ein grosser geschichtsrelevanter Charakter des WC-Universums stirbt. Das gab es in der Vergangenheit ja schon häufiger. Nur die Art ihn als 25-Mann-Raidboss untergehen zu lassen finde ich storytechnisch gesehen pervers. Man kann nicht erst von epischen Schlachten erzählen, die mit grossen Verlusten gerade noch so, durch einige glückliche Vorkommnisse, gewonnen wurden und ein paar Jahre später wird der gleiche Feind von 10 oder 25 "dahergelaufenen" Abenteurern mal schnell dahingeschlachtet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn ein guter Charakter sich plötzlich als böse herausstellt, verdorben wird oder sonst irgendwie zum Feind. Ist ja Neltharion gleich ergangen. Aber ich akzeptiere nicht, wenn dies plötzlich bei fast allen grossen Charakteren passiert. Wieso sollten denn plötzlich alle Aspekte und Titanen, etc. die Seite wechseln, nachdem sie Azeroth so lange gut gedient haben? Das ist doch bescheuert... das ist SCHROTT.


----------



## Erriel (26. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Jaahaaaa! Grosses Unheil wird kommen!
> 
> Ich fang schon mal an ein Schiff zu bauen und ein paar Tierchen aufzuladen, dann können die Allis versaufen *Muahahaaa*
> 
> ...



Nimm mich miiiiiit! *Mit dem Taurenschwanz wedel*


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> [...] dann können die Allis versaufen *Muahahaaa*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vergiss es... Gnome sind zu leicht, die gehen nicht unter. Von den Nachtelfen werden zumindest die Druiden in ihrer Wassergestalt überleben. Die Zwerge schwimmen einfach bis zum Grund und buddeln sich wieder in die Erde ein und die Draenei hauen in einem neuen Schiff ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... naja, nur für die Menschen siehts düster aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (26. September 2008)

Im Fernsehen nennt man sowas "Überraschende Wendung"... Kommt gut an.


----------



## Golia (26. September 2008)

Willst du in der Geschichte immer 3 Jahre nach WC3 rumdümpeln ? Irgendwann muß es doch mal voran gehen und da muß halt ab und zu mal wer Böses dran glauben.


----------



## Kalisan (26. September 2008)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen mich interessiert die Story i-wie garnicht xD


----------



## Focht (26. September 2008)

@ kalisan , also die story is das beste daran, sons wuerde man ja nur zum questen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt ich denke mal nicht das blizz alle aspekte killt, sondern eher die, die nicht so "wichtig" sind (obwohl alle wichtig sind)


----------



## Zalasta (26. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> wayne digger WAYNE !!!!!!!!!!



Wie ich auf so Spasten stehe, die einfach unqualifizierte total nutzlose und kindische Kommentare rausdrücken, weil ihr IQ unter Zimmertemperatur is °_° Zu gut.

Und mich persönlich interessiert es schon.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

Focht schrieb:


> [...]btt ich denke mal nicht das blizz alle aspekte killt, sondern eher die, die nicht so "wichtig" sind (obwohl alle wichtig sind)


Hmm... geile Aussage. Kann es sein, dass Du Dir hierbei nicht ein wenig selbst wiedersprichst? Bzw. dass die Aussage so keinen Sinn ergibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (26. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Vergiss es... Gnome sind zu leicht, die gehen nicht unter. Von den Nachtelfen werden zumindest die Druiden in ihrer Wassergestalt überleben. Die Zwerge schwimmen einfach bis zum Grund und buddeln sich wieder in die Erde ein und die Draenei hauen in einem neuen Schiff ab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da fällt mir spontan nur eines ein: HA HA


----------



## Shac (26. September 2008)

klar sind ragnaros und co neu die gabs vor WoW noch net und die Bücher sind allesamt nach WoW Release rausgekommen. Von WoW gabs den Stoff für die Bücher(mal ausgenommen im Strom der Dunkelheit weil das ja die Story von Warcraft 2 erzählt).
Ich finde es schon richtig mies das Malygos sterben muss aber jetzt auch noch Nozdromu? Ich will mal behaupten Blizzard fällt nix mehr ein sie denken sich nicht mehr wirklich neue Bedrohungen aus. Seit BC werden nur noch bekannte Figuren verheizt,ok illidan und co finde ich noch ok aber jetzt noch alle aspekte nach und nach?

Wäre für ne Petition das die restlichen 3 am leben bleiben und vielleicht sogar eine Rückkehr Deathwings auf Seiten der Aspekte.


----------



## Madrake (26. September 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> klar sind ragnaros und co neu die gabs vor WoW noch net und die Bücher sind allesamt nach WoW Release rausgekommen. Von WoW gabs den Stoff für die Bücher(mal ausgenommen im Strom der Dunkelheit weil das ja die Story von Warcraft 2 erzählt).
> Ich finde es schon richtig mies das Malygos sterben muss aber jetzt auch noch Nozdromu? Ich will mal behaupten Blizzard fällt nix mehr ein sie denken sich nicht mehr wirklich neue Bedrohungen aus. Seit BC werden nur noch bekannte Figuren verheizt,ok illidan und co finde ich noch ok aber jetzt noch alle aspekte nach und nach?
> 
> Wäre für ne Petition das die restlichen 3 am leben bleiben und vielleicht sogar eine Rückkehr Deathwings auf Seiten der Aspekte.




die Aussage das die Bücher allesamt nach Release von WoW rauskamen kann ich nicht so stehn lassen...


Von Blut und Ehre - Januar 2001
Der Tag des Drachen - Februar 2001
Der Lord der Clans - Oktober 2001
Der letzte Wächter - Dezember 2001

Krieg der Ahnen 1 - 30. April 2004
Krieg der Ahnen 2 - 26 Oktober 2004

ERST

Krieg der Ahnen 3 - 27 Juli 2005 - kam nach dem WoW Release...


----------



## Excotus (26. September 2008)

Das is doch Total Wayne Mann!!!


----------



## Steroix (26. September 2008)

Bei Wow find ich spielt die Story schon ne große Rolle und wenn sie jetzt schon alle bekannten Charactere killn, was soll dann in den nächsten Addons kommn (laut Blizz solln es 10 werden)?
Naja bin ma gespannt was sie sich einfallen lassen.


----------



## Screen (26. September 2008)

Hi, gut ich kenne jetzt wirklich die wow geshichte net so super gut...
aber eins ist klar...
die wow geschichte ist so groß , ich glaube blizz weis selber net mehr so ganz genau was da noch überall alles war...und die können alles so lange ziehen wie kaugummi...wenn sie ein boss der in der wow geschichte sehr makant ist, verheißen...dann sollen sie es machen...sie können eine neue figur ins spiel bringen die vllt noch mächtiger ist...vllt...man weis es nicht...und ich glaube wir werden nie alles über wow erfahren...viel, aber niemals alles...
die werden nicht so blöd sein und sich alles verbauen, die lassen schön ein hintertürchen offen das man im nachhein doch noch irgendwie erklären kann was diese Figur jetzt wieder In Warcraft zu suchen hat...also alles eine frage der zeit


----------



## Hopeangel (26. September 2008)

Ich kenn mich mit der Geschichte von WOW aus,da kann es doch net wahr sein das Nozdormu Aspekt der Zeit einfach mal so verheitz wird.Was soll den noch kommen.Das Ysera und Alexstraza verrückt werden und irgendwann mal auch noch Bosse in irgend einer Ini werden.Ne danke also das is zu viel,ich weiß ja das Deathwing net mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hatte.Malygos hat nur angst um den Blauen Drachenschwarm weil der fast komplett ausgerottet wurde und ist deswegen etwas neben der spur.Aber Nozdormu und der Bronzene Dracheschwarm dagegen wollen nur das Gleichgewicht der Welt bewahren.


Wenn Blizzard wirklich vorhat Nozdormu zuverheitzen dann bedeutet das Krieg(für mich)^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (26. September 2008)

seid ihr irgendwie blöd oder so?!

nozdormu wird nicht verheizt das ist nur spekulation dass er der leiter des infinite drachenschwarms ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. September 2008)

Ich finds durchaus legitim das Malygos gekillt wird, Vashj hat mich da weit mehr gestört. Allerdings muss ich zustimmen das ich Bosse wie C'thun weit interessanter fand, gerade weil er warscheinlich einer der "Alten Götter" ist und damit irgendwie eine eher spekulative Rolle übernimmt. Sachen über solche viecher rauszufinden find ich recht interessant.
Ich fänds auch genial wenn C'thun nochmal auftauchen würde, der war halt der Vanilla-Boss schlechthin für mich.. Ein neuer Krieg mit alten Göttern.. uh wie toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde auch nicht das die Drachen noch irgendeine großartig wichtige Rolle übernehmen, ich meine für das Gleichgewicht sorgen sie schon lange nichtmehr - der eine ist korrumpiert, die eine halb tot, der eine wahnsinnig, die nächste macht was weiss ich und der eine ist verschwunden.. also können sie auch sterben.

Fürs nächste Addon würd ich mir den Maelstrom wünschen, Azshara als reborn God, die Naga und bisl was nettes mit vielen Meeresriesen wär interessant.

EDIT: Ich seh grad das Ysera und Alexstrasza in WotLk zu finden sein werden, in den Büchern sind sie halt halb tot/schlafend, in WotLk scheinen sie ja wieder mit zu wirken - darüber weiss ich aber leider jetzt nix genaueres.


----------



## Jiwari (26. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> wayne digger WAYNE !!!!!!!!!!



lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß beiseite: Habt ihr euch vielleicht einmal ein paar gedanken über die ganze Geschichte gemacht? Probiert doch einfach mal es im großen und ganzen zubetrachten? Was wenn es nun mal den Drachen vorbestimmt ist auszusterben? So das alles in allem eine neue Welt ensteht? Rein geschäftlich gesehn ist es gar nichtmal so abwegig. Sobald aus WoW nichts mehr herauszuholen ist(Story sowie Geld) beenden sie die story erschaffen eine neue Welt im gleichen universum(macht es für alt-kunden interessanter) und weiter gehts mit WoW 2.

P.S.: Alle machen sich Gedanken um Nozdormus tot und den angeblich damit verbundenen Welt untergang...sollten sich nicht lieber alle Magier, Jäger, Hexenmeister, Paladine, Schamanen, Druiden und Priester, lieber um ihr mana sorgen? Denkt mal drüber nach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (26. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.
> 
> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.


Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber Ragnaros hat es in irgendeinem Geschichtsteil von Warcraft 2 schon einmal zur Erwähnung geschafft, spätestens nach dem Teil, wo man mit der Horde Grim Bathol zerstört. Onyxia ist deffenitiv auch nicht neu, da sie (und DA bin ich mir 100% sicher) in Warcraft II(2) erwähnt wurde. C'Thun ist nicht neu, nur der Name. Wenn man WCIII - TFT gespielt hat und das Level der Kampagne der Geißel in Azjol Nerub durch hatte, hat man zum schluss gegen einen Gegner namens: Urzeitlicher Schrecken gekämpft, der eben C'thun sehr ähnlich sah. Wirklich neu ist nur, dass sie die Andeutung einer alten Gottheit, wie sie der Nerubenkönig/Gruftlord (Name vergessen) angesprochen hat, zum WoW Classic End-Content-Boss entwickelt haben (und das noch vollkommen deplaziert, der war in Northrend!)
Ach ja, das mit dem Prinzen kann man sich auch in etwa zusammenreimen, der ist wie Kil'jaeden und Archimond ein Eredar -> Zauberhexer. Verderbt, aber nicht so mächtig wie die beiden ganz Grossen (wo es ja noch einen 3ten gibt!)

So, und jetzt zerreisst mich in der Luft, weil ich alles falsch in Erinnerung habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Excotus schrieb:


> Das is doch Total Wayne Mann!!!



Geh du weiter in der Beta spielen und halt hier gefälligst die Klappe.


----------



## Shany1991 (26. September 2008)

Geh heulen


----------



## Shac (26. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> die Aussage das die Bücher allesamt nach Release von WoW rauskamen kann ich nicht so stehn lassen...
> 
> 
> Von Blut und Ehre - Januar 2001
> ...



wo haste den die Angaben her?
die können schon mal nicht stimmen weil die Storys nach Warcraft 3 geschrieben wurden. und zur Untermauerung der link noch
http://wowsource.4players.de/buecher.php


----------



## Bobby Ross (26. September 2008)

Naja da möchte ich auch mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema niederschreiben * macht sich nen Kaffee und knackt mit den Fingerm*:

Gehen wir doch mal von der Geschichte aus : Die Titanen haben, nachdem sie die 4 Elementargötter von Azeroth besiegt hatten, und die Welt nach ihren Vorstellungen geschaffen hatten, die Aufsicht über ihr Werk den damals am höchsten entwickelten und inteliegentesten Wesen gegeben. Den Drachen. Sie versuchten die 5 Aspekte der Welt aufzuteilen. Das Leben, die Zeit,die Magie, die Erde, und die Welt der Träume. Es entstanden also die 5 Drachenschwärme: rot,bonzefarben,blau,schwarz und grün. Die mächtigsten der Drachen jeder Farbe wurden mit einem Teil der Macht der Titanen ausgestattet, ihre Namen waren : Alextrassa,Nozdormu,Malygos,Neltharion und Yesera. Diese als Aspekte bekannten Drachen herrschten und wachten über die Welt. Doch im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ,dem Quell der Magie, eine Kultur, die sich dessen Magie nützlich machen konnte. Diese Kultur gab sich selbt den Namen Kaldorei, was soviel wie "Kinder der Sterne" bedeutet, heute kennt man sie als Nachtelfen. Eine bestimmte Kaste der Nachtelfen, die sogennanten Hochgeborenen, konnte besonders gut die Kräfte des Brunnen der Ewigkeit anzapfen, und diese Manipulation der Macht warf auch Wellen in den twisting nether, eine Zwischendimension, in der der gefallene Titan Sageras dauerhaft auf der Suche nach Welten war, die er mit seiner Brennenden Legion vernichten konnte. 
Er war von dieser ultimativen Quelle der Energie und Macht so versessen, das er einen der Hochgeborenen, Xavian, kontaktierte und sich als Gott ausgab, und er ihn so verleitete mit seinen Hochgeborenen ein Portal zu öffnen. Da die Hochgeborenen aber nicht genug Macht besaßen um Sageras Durchlass nach Kalimdor zu verschaffen, entsand Sageras zunächst seine oberen Befehlshaber wie Mannoroth und Archimonde, die die Hochgeborenen anleiten sollten, wie sie den "Gott" nach Kalimdor schaffen konnten. Sageras konnte aber einen Teil seiner Streitmacht nach Kalimdor entsenden, die sofort begannen sich gegen alles zu stellen. 
Die Großen Aspekte konnten diese Bedrohung für die Welt aber nicht tatenlos mit ansehen, also beschlossen sie, ein Teil ihrer Macht in eine Metallscheibe zu übertragen, um so eine Wirkungsvolle Waffe gegen Sageras zu besitzen. Neltharion aber, der zu dieser Zeit schon wahnsinnig war, benutzten dieses Artefakt, auch als Drachen- oder Dämonenseele bekannt, um die Drachen zu versklaven. Eine großer Teil aller Drachen wurde ausgelöscht und Neltharion, der sich von da an Deathwing nannte, tötete in seinem Wahn fast seinen gesammten Drachenschwarm. 
Den versammelten Streitkräften Azeroths gelang es dann doch schließlich, mit Hilfe des Druiden Malfurion Stormrage und Tyrande Whisperwind und der gesammelten Macht aller Halbgötter, die Brennende Legion und Sageras zu verbannen. Aber durch die riesigen magischen Kräfte, die die Hochgeborenen entfesselt hatten, explodierte der Brunnen der Ewigkeit und Kalimdor teilte sich und an der Stelle wo einst der Brunnen der Ewigkeit war, klaffte ein riesiger Maelstrom.
So nach dieser kleinen Geschichtsstunde ist auch mein Kaffee leer und ich komme zum eigentlichen Thema zurück :
Die Aspekte, verrückt oder nicht, sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Welt Azeroth - So würde durch den Tod von Nozdormu das Gefüge der Zeit brechen und Zeitverzerrungen würden die Welt verschlingen ( wer den Krieg der Ahnen gelesen hat : Ich stelle mir da solche Wirbel vor, wie die, durch die Rhonin,Krasus und Broxxigar 10.000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit geschleudert wurden, vor.)
Malygos, der Aspekt der Magie, würde durch seinen Tod , sämtliche Magie auslöschen.
Durch den Tod von Alextrassa, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass Blizzard so weit sinken würde, würde alles Leben aus Azeroth weichen.
Man kann diese Szenarien beliebig weiterspinnen, aber als Fazit : Man kann/darf Aspekte nicht töten, da diese ein Bestandteil der Welt selbst sind. - Aber Blizzard hat scheinbar eine vorliebe die Geschiche von Warcraft voll und ganz zu ignorieren oder sich so hinzubiegen, dass man daraus neue Spielinhalte basteln kann- ich sage nur der Krieg von An'Quirai - dieser wurde niemals ansatzsweise erwähnt, und ja, um auf die folgenden Flames zu antworten: Ich möchte gerne auch neue Sachen erleben, und in der Story voranschreiten - aber, dann bitte so, dass es auch geschichtlich und logisch ist, und nicht nach dem Schema : Alextrassa dreht durch - muss getötet werden , Nozdormu dreht durch - muss getötet werden ; aber lassen wir das ...
Aber man muss sich einmal die Frage stellen : Wie will ma zum Beispiel Alextrassa, die Mutter aller Drachen, die Herrin des Roten Drachenschwarms, den Aspekt des Lebens, Bewahererin und Beschützerin der Lebens, töten ? -  Die Drachen sind ein Teil der Welt und der müssen sie auch bleiben.


----------



## Hinack (26. September 2008)

Ich fänds sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontcallitSchnitzel (26. September 2008)

hmm kenn mich nichtso mit der  story aus aber finde es langsam echt doof das Blizz alle großen Bosse killen lässt illidan mit wotlk arthas irgendwann gibts nix mehr dann sind die raidbosse rosa Murmeltiere oder was wäre etwas besser wenn die Bosse nicht sterben sondern fliehen oder so


----------



## Raminator (26. September 2008)

Bobby schrieb:


> Naja da möchte ich auch mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema niederschreiben * macht sich nen Kaffee und knackt mit den Fingerm*:
> 
> Gehen wir doch mal von der Geschichte aus : Die Titanen haben, nachdem sie die 4 Elementargötter von Azeroth besiegt hatten, und die Welt nach ihren Vorstellungen geschaffen hatten, die Aufsicht über ihr Werk den damals am höchsten entwickelten und inteliegentesten Wesen gegeben. Den Drachen. Sie versuchten die 5 Aspekte der Welt aufzuteilen. Das Leben, die Zeit,die Magie, die Erde, und die Welt der Träume. Es entstanden also die 5 Drachenschwärme: rot,bonzefarben,blau,schwarz und grün. Die mächtigsten der Drachen jeder Farbe wurden mit einem Teil der Macht der Titanen ausgestattet, ihre Namen waren : Alextrassa,Nozdormu,Malygos,Neltharion und Yesera. Diese als Aspekte bekannten Drachen herrschten und wachten über die Welt. Doch im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ,dem Quell der Magie, eine Kultur, die sich dessen Magie nützlich machen konnte. Diese Kultur gab sich selbt den Namen Kaldorei, was soviel wie "Kinder der Sterne" bedeutet, heute kennt man sie als Nachtelfen. Eine bestimmte Kaste der Nachtelfen, die sogennanten Hochgeborenen, konnte besonders gut die Kräfte des Brunnen der Ewigkeit anzapfen, und diese Manipulation der Macht warf auch Wellen in den twisting nether, eine Zwischendimension, in der der gefallene Titan Sageras dauerhaft auf der Suche nach Welten war, die er mit seiner Brennenden Legion vernichten konnte.
> Er war von dieser ultimativen Quelle der Energie und Macht so versessen, das er einen der Hochgeborenen, Xavian, kontaktierte und sich als Gott ausgab, und er ihn so verleitete mit seinen Hochgeborenen ein Portal zu öffnen. Da die Hochgeborenen aber nicht genug Macht besaßen um Sageras Durchlass nach Kalimdor zu verschaffen, entsand Sageras zunächst seine oberen Befehlshaber wie Mannoroth und Archimonde, die die Hochgeborenen anleiten sollten, wie sie den "Gott" nach Kalimdor schaffen konnten. Sageras konnte aber einen Teil seiner Streitmacht nach Kalimdor entsenden, die sofort begannen sich gegen alles zu stellen.
> ...


boah soviel lesen am abend ich weiß nicht ob ich das hinkriege


----------



## SuperAlex (26. September 2008)

Leute, bald wird es in hdz ein paar neue inni´s geben, und zwar"hdz og" "hdz sw" "hdz if" usw.
und dann wenn es nichtmal mehr Thrall und so gibt, dann nehmen wir die low lvl inni´s auf hero durch "lf Healer für dm hero 10 Marken run" "lf tank bsf heor" usw usw usw.... was is mit Lore???  WoW geht den Bach runter...


----------



## Bobby Ross (26. September 2008)

DontcallitSchnitzel schrieb:


> hmm kenn mich nichtso mit der  story aus aber finde es langsam echt doof das Blizz alle großen Bosse killen lässt illidan mit wotlk arthas irgendwann gibts nix mehr dann sind die raidbosse rosa Murmeltiere oder was wäre etwas besser wenn die Bosse nicht sterben sondern fliehen oder so



Lass nur Die Story gibt da noch genug her, was auch Stoy mäßig passen würde, aber wie ich Blizzard kenne, lassen die einen sich erst patch für patch durch alle Drachenaspekte schnetzeln und dann darf man sich gegen die Schöpfer der Drachenaspekte
 ( Alextrassa/Ysera --> Eonar
   Malygos --> Norgannon
   Nozdormu --> Aman'Thul
   Neltharion --> Khaz'Goroth)
stellen , also gegen Titanen, und am Ende klopft man sich gegn Sageras im twisting nether und dann gaaaaanz am ende in patch 3.15.1 darf man dann endlich gegen arthas ran ... auch wenn das recht sinloss klingen mag ... Blzzard wär das zuzutrauen ...


----------



## Bobby Ross (26. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Jaahaaaa! Grosses Unheil wird kommen!
> 
> Ich fang schon mal an ein Schiff zu bauen und ein paar Tierchen aufzuladen, dann können die Allis versaufen *Muahahaaa*
> 
> ...



Made my day ... das muss in die Sig ;D


----------



## Animos93 (26. September 2008)

Flame Flme bla bla XD
Hmm ich finds jetzt net sooo schlimm... Die von Blizzard haben noch ne Menge ideen für uns =)


----------



## Bobby Ross (26. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Flame Flme bla bla XD
> Hmm ich finds jetzt net sooo schlimm... Die von Blizzard haben noch ne Menge ideen für uns =)



Ja, Ideen haben sie, gar viele und gar sinnlos ...


----------



## Ashena (26. September 2008)

es heißt "verheizen" und nicht "verheitzen".

auch wenn ihr alle sonderschüler seid, schreibt euch nicht ab. lernt lesen und schreiben.


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. September 2008)

Ashena schrieb:


> es heißt "verheizen" und nicht "verheitzen".
> 
> auch wenn ihr alle sonderschüler seid, schreibt euch nicht ab. lernt lesen und schreiben.



und du bist bestimmt Raketenwissentschaftler bei der NASA ...


----------



## chiaxoxo (27. September 2008)

> Naja da möchte ich auch mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema niederschreiben * macht sich nen Kaffee und knackt mit den Fingerm*:
> 
> Gehen wir doch mal von der Geschichte aus : Die Titanen haben, nachdem sie die 4 Elementargötter von Azeroth besiegt hatten, und die Welt nach ihren Vorstellungen geschaffen hatten, die Aufsicht über ihr Werk den damals am höchsten entwickelten und inteliegentesten Wesen gegeben. Den Drachen. Sie versuchten die 5 Aspekte der Welt aufzuteilen. Das Leben, die Zeit,die Magie, die Erde, und die Welt der Träume. Es entstanden also die 5 Drachenschwärme: rot,bonzefarben,blau,schwarz und grün. Die mächtigsten der Drachen jeder Farbe wurden mit einem Teil der Macht der Titanen ausgestattet, ihre Namen waren : Alextrassa,Nozdormu,Malygos,Neltharion und Yesera. Diese als Aspekte bekannten Drachen herrschten und wachten über die Welt. Doch im Laufe der Zeit entwickelte sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ,dem Quell der Magie, eine Kultur, die sich dessen Magie nützlich machen konnte. Diese Kultur gab sich selbt den Namen Kaldorei, was soviel wie "Kinder der Sterne" bedeutet, heute kennt man sie als Nachtelfen. Eine bestimmte Kaste der Nachtelfen, die sogennanten Hochgeborenen, konnte besonders gut die Kräfte des Brunnen der Ewigkeit anzapfen, und diese Manipulation der Macht warf auch Wellen in den twisting nether, eine Zwischendimension, in der der gefallene Titan Sageras dauerhaft auf der Suche nach Welten war, die er mit seiner Brennenden Legion vernichten konnte.
> Er war von dieser ultimativen Quelle der Energie und Macht so versessen, das er einen der Hochgeborenen, Xavian, kontaktierte und sich als Gott ausgab, und er ihn so verleitete mit seinen Hochgeborenen ein Portal zu öffnen. Da die Hochgeborenen aber nicht genug Macht besaßen um Sageras Durchlass nach Kalimdor zu verschaffen, entsand Sageras zunächst seine oberen Befehlshaber wie Mannoroth und Archimonde, die die Hochgeborenen anleiten sollten, wie sie den "Gott" nach Kalimdor schaffen konnten. Sageras konnte aber einen Teil seiner Streitmacht nach Kalimdor entsenden, die sofort begannen sich gegen alles zu stellen.
> ...



schade so viel text und zeitverschwendung weil das total falsch ist


----------



## Carcharoth (27. September 2008)

Excotus schrieb:


> Das is doch Total Wayne Mann!!!



Dann poste dein Gesülze woanders.
14 Tage Pause.


----------



## Clai (27. September 2008)

Hallo, 
in der Triologie von Warcraft " Krieg der Ahnen" wird Nozdormu ( richtig geschrieben?? ) von einem Strudel der Zeit übermannt. Kurz vor dieser "Gefangennahme" schickt er all seine Gedanken in den Drachen Krorialastrasz ( roter Drachenschwarm und gelibter von Alexstrasza).
Die Zeit läuft also auch ohne Nozdormu weiter, er ist lediglich der Hüter der Zeit. 
Ich denke nicht, dass nach seinem Tod die Welt zusammenbrechen würde. Deathwing, als ein großer Aspekt konnte auch sterben und seine Aufgabe wurde von einem anderen Drachen übernommen ( Alextrasza). 

Die Drachen sind nicht die Erschaffer von Leben und Zeit auf der Erde. Die Titanen haben das gemacht und auch die Drachen erschaffen und diesen die Fähigkeit gegeben, über die Aspekte zu wachen.
Ich behaupte mal, dass auch ohne Alexstrasza weiterhin leben entstehen würde.

mfG


----------



## Nimophelio (27. September 2008)

Mal ehrlich wenn sie zu jeder Person in der Lore nen AddOn machen würden würde WoW noch ein gutes Zeitalter laufen!
Es muss halt sein das viele Leute in ein AddOn verpackt werden!


----------



## Dradka (27. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Leute, bald wird es in hdz ein paar neue inni´s geben, und zwar"hdz og" "hdz sw" "hdz if" usw.
> und dann wenn es nichtmal mehr Thrall und so gibt, dann nehmen wir die low lvl inni´s auf hero durch "lf Healer für dm hero 10 Marken run" "lf tank bsf heor" usw usw usw.... was is mit Lore???  WoW geht den Bach runter...



Blizz is faul geworden früher gabs 4 40er instancen +2 20er jetzt 3 25er und 2 10ner( wenn man großzügig ist und kara als raid zählt is nix besseres als ubrs) und die normalen innis werden mit dem storytechnischen totschlag hero geschlagen. Wotlk wird natürlich die Krönung wir spieln 2 mal(!) die letzte instance von classic und zwar 10 und 25 mann ich erwarte bereits die ankündigung für naxx hero weil blizz zu faul ist sich mit ihrer eigenen story zu befassen. Was is persönlich eigenartig finde ist das Malygos gegen Dalaran zieht er ist der Hüter der Magie und wird nicht mit einer kleinen Stadt mit Zauberern fertig? Wahrscheinlich taucht dann auf einmal Krasus durch ein portal auf verwandelt sich in chuck Norris und haut einen roundhousekick auf den raid.

Erbärmliche Storywriter


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, laut den Büchern haben die Aspekte die Macht über das Gleichgewicht schon lange nichtmehr und sind deshalb auch nichtmehr erforderlich, andernfalls wäre die Welt von Warcraft schon lange auseinandergebrochen. Die Geschichte der Quirai zum Beispiel find ich genial, ist neu und stört eigentlich niemanden was Lore angeht - deshalb hoffe ich ja auch nochmal auf C'thun zu stoßen bzw. mehr von den Quirai oder Nerubern zu hören - mehr im Sinne von Ultra coolen Raidbossen. Btw Arthas ist ne Pussy, bloedes Fanboy-geblödel immer *g*

Ich fänds wie gehabt hammer wenn ein neuer Krieg ausbrechen würde, alte Götter kommen wieder aus dem Maelstrom/ihren Löchern gekrochen und wollen Rache, an der Geißel bzw. dem Lichkönig, den Titanen und an allem Leben - das würde jedenfalls einige Überaschungen und viel innovatives bieten.


----------



## udanda (27. September 2008)

Ich denke mal Blizz macht das schon ...
Umsonst spielen wir net alle WoW oder? Die wissen schon was sie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (27. September 2008)

Clai schrieb:


> Deathwing, als ein großer Aspekt konnte auch sterben und seine Aufgabe wurde von einem anderen Drachen übernommen ( Alextrasza).
> mfG



Ich wüsste nicht wann Deathwing gestorben wäre.Er ist lediglich verschollen ebenso wie Nozdormu.
Trotzdem fänd ich es schade wenn jetzt Nozdormu stirbt.Und noch zu Malygos angeblicher Verrücktheit: Malygos WAR verrückt,langsam hat er sich wieder gefangen und bemerkt DESHALB jetzt wie stark die Magie missbraucht wird.Denkt ihr wenn er bei Sinnen gewesen wäre hätte er nicht schon früher was unternommen bzw. wenn er immernoch wahnsinnig wäre würde er jetzt was davon merken auf einmal?Er weiß schon was er tut,nur leider wendet er zu harte methoden an was Alexstraza nicht gefällt.

Und dann noch zu dem/derjenigen der/die hier öfterst was von C'thun und TFT erzählt hat: C'thun ist NICHT das Fiech was man in TFT bekämpft hat.Die ähnlichkeit ist wohl verblüffend,jedoch wird davon ausgegangen das die Quiraj und die Neruber damals ein Volk waren und die selben Götter angebetet haben bis sie auseinandergingen.daher sind wohl in der welt verstreut solche ähnlichen götter zu sehen.schau mal im schattenmondtal da ist auch ein kleinerer dieser art zu finden.
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist,dass das "ding" was man in TFT sieht der alte gott ist der für die korruption des gescheiterten weltenbaums verantwortlich ist.die gänge dieses wesens erstrecken sich unter ganz northrend und es wird sowohl von den faceless ones angebetet als auch von den nerubern. Nachlesbar hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Yogg-Saron Was mich nur wundert ist folgendes: Sowohl die neruber als auch die faceless ones beten "es" an aber trotzdem bekämpfen sie sich untereinander?!?
Mfg Yoranox


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. September 2008)

Excotus schrieb:


> Das is doch Total Wayne Mann!!!


Weisst Du was, das einzige was Wayne ist, bist DU... ich werds melden... viel Spass noch!



Screen schrieb:


> [...]die wow geschichte ist so groß , ich glaube blizz weis selber net mehr so ganz genau was da noch überall alles war[...]


Erzähl mir was Du willst, aber DAS glaubst Du ja wohl selbst nicht. Blizz wird ja wohl ihr eigen erschaffenes Universum noch kennen!



Screen schrieb:


> [...]sie können eine neue figur ins spiel bringen die vllt noch mächtiger ist...[...]


Wenn ein Charakter, der mächtiger als Sargeras eingebaut wird, dann kann mich Blizz am A**** lecken. Denn DAS wäre ja wohl der grosste Mist von allem. In der Geschichte heisste es, dass die Titanen gottähnlich sind. Möglicherweise gibt es zwar noch ein Lebewesen, dass über all dem steht, aber das kann nicht böse sein, sonst würde es doch gleich das ganze Universum vernichten! Bzw. hätte es dieses niemals entstehen lassen.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds durchaus legitim das Malygos gekillt wird, Vashj hat mich da weit mehr gestört. [...]


Moment mal... Du willst mir erzälhen, dass Lady Vashj etwa relevanter für die Story sein soll als Malygos? Die billige Zofe von Azshara? Also sorry mal, aber storytechnisch gesehen ist das ja wohl mal eine der unwichtigeren Personen und somit auch eher geeigneter für einen Raidboss als Malygos. Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Das einzig böse was Vashj wirklich getan hat ist, dass sie gegen Tyrande vorgehen wollte, weil sie dachte, dass sie ihre Stellung einnehmen würde!? Und danach - als Naga - halt immernoch die "erste Dienerin" Azsharas ist? Story verstanden? Ich glaub nicht!



Jiwari schrieb:


> [...] Habt ihr euch vielleicht einmal ein paar gedanken über die ganze Geschichte gemacht? Probiert doch einfach mal es im großen und ganzen zubetrachten? Was wenn es nun mal den Drachen vorbestimmt ist auszusterben? So das alles in allem eine neue Welt ensteht? Rein geschäftlich gesehn ist es gar nichtmal so abwegig. Sobald aus WoW nichts mehr herauszuholen ist(Story sowie Geld) beenden sie die story erschaffen eine neue Welt im gleichen universum(macht es für alt-kunden interessanter) und weiter gehts mit WoW 2.[...]


Ganz ehrlich, ergibt das wirklich Sinn für Dich? Wenn Du die gesamte Story wirklich kennen würdest... sicherlich nicht!
Denn die gesamte WC-Geschichte (gesehen aus Azeroths Sicht), besteht ja genau daraus. Wenn das alles beendet wäre könnte Blizz gleich ein neues Universum schaffen und müsste es nicht auf der Basis von dem bösen Titanen Sargeras belassen... da wäre mir ja eine plötzliche Invasion der Zerg noch lieber, dann würde es zumindest in das gesamte Blizzard-Universum passen!



Bobby schrieb:


> [...]Man kann/darf Aspekte nicht töten, da diese ein Bestandteil der Welt selbst sind. - Aber Blizzard hat scheinbar eine vorliebe die Geschiche von Warcraft voll und ganz zu ignorieren oder sich so hinzubiegen, dass man daraus neue Spielinhalte basteln kann- ich sage nur der Krieg von An'Quirai - dieser wurde niemals ansatzsweise erwähnt[...]


Hierzu will ich folgendes sagen: Im Grossen und Ganzen gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht! Aber man kann gerne im Nachhinein Dinge hinzu erfinden, wenn es in die Story passt. Die Qiraj sind aus den Aqir entstanden, genauso wie die Nerubier (ist das so korrket auf deutsch?). Die Qiraj wurden durch die alten Götter (in diesem Fall wohl vor allem durch C'Thun) und die Nerubier durch die Untoten verdorben. Soetwas finde ich eine gut Storywendung. Und dagegen habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Nicht, dass wieder einer kommt und sagt, "warum denn alles so bleiben müsse wie es ist".



Raminator schrieb:


> boah soviel lesen am abend ich weiß nicht ob ich das hinkriege


Wenn Du damit ein Problem hast... DANN LASS ES DOCH EINFACH! Oder ist Dir Dein Postingcount soooo wichtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bobby schrieb:


> [...]also gegen Titanen, und am Ende klopft man sich gegen Sageras im twisting nether und dann gaaaaanz am ende in patch 3.15.1 darf man dann endlich gegen arthas ran ... [...]


Hä? Ahnung von der Story oder Ironie? Arthas ist ja wohl kaum mächtiger als die Titanen... versteh erstmal die Geschichte, bevor Du hier was postest.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dann poste dein Gesülze woanders.
> 14 Tage Pause.


DANKE! DANKE! DANKE!!!!!

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen... naja, obwohl... vielleicht noch ein DANKE!!! (falls es noch nicht erwähnt wurde.)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. @Carcharoth
Deine HP gefällt mir. Du kommst auf den Punkt! Mehr muss man nicht erwähnen... echt geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (27. September 2008)

Also da hier schon einiges über den grünen Drachenschwarm und Ysera gesagt wurde und all das mit verrückt werden ----> töten!
Ysera ist auch verrückt geworden, soll sie deshalb auch gleich getötet werden? Wäre irgendwie, zumindest jetzt noch im frühen Stadium der W-Geschichte total fehl am Platze würde man Malygos und Nozdormu jetzt schon als Raidboss nehmen! (Ok Malygos hab ich von gehört dass er wohl als Endboss im Nexus oder wie das heisst sein soll.... also der Raid-ini da^^


----------



## Overbreaker (27. September 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wie viele Wow - Speiler verfolgen ernsthaft die Story? Viele lesen noch nicht mal die Questtexte sondern klicken einfach auf "annhemen" und folgen dem Pfeil von Carbonite.



Hehe lol hab ich früher auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nunja wo es dann in Richtung Scherbenwelt und Illidan ging, hab ich mir dann schon die eine oder andere Q durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

zum Thema:

Irgentwann müssen eben bestimmte Dinge "verheizt" werden. Irgentwann wird auch diese Story ihr Ende finden und das dann alle wieder Freunde sind und Hand in Hand irgentwelche Lieder singen, bezweifle ich stark. 

Arthas hatte genauso eine gute Geschichte und trotzdem springt Er und seine Gefrierbande jetzt als Feinde in Nordend herum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. September 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> [...]Ysera ist auch verrückt geworden, [...]


Woooohaaa... immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden! Mitnichten... aber Ysera ist - zumindest bis jetzt - sicherlich nicht verrückt geworden.
Im Moment kämpft sie angeblich noch mit Malfurion und sogar Cenarius gegen den samragdgrünen Albtraum... also eine "verderbte Version" des smaragdgrünen Traums (woher auch die verderbten grünen Drachen aus Azeroth stemmen, die man bekämpfen kann!).


----------



## Variolus (27. September 2008)

Versuchen wir die Sache vielleicht so zu sehen: die Aspekte hüteten die Welt, solange es nötig war, mittlerweile haben aber die freien Völker von Azeroth bewiesen, dass sie auch alleine ganz gut klar kommen. Vielleicht war es von den Titanen auch so geplant worden, dass die Aspekte irgendwann obsolet werden. Dass das dadurch passiert, dass diese früher oder später dem Wahnsinn verfallen kann genauso gut geplant gewesen sein, wer kennt schon den Willen der Götter?
Außerdem: C´Thun wurde nie selbst vernichtet sondern nur sein Avatar, der auch nur begrenzt dessen Fähigkeiten besaß. 
Und irgendwann muß es einfach gegen Sageras gehen (vermutlich das nächste Addon: Maelstrom). Auch hier ist es nicht zu erwarten, dass die Titanen in den Kampf gegen ihren verdorbenen Bruder einschreiten werden. Das wird jedoch vermutlich dann geschehen, wenn wir das erste mal auf die wahren Gestallten der Alten Götter treffen (das passiert dann vermutlich im Smaragdgrünen Traum [der Alptraum wird ja vermutlich von einem der Alten Götter verursacht und treibt vielleicht auch Ysera in den Wahn] oder unmittelbar danach). WoW hat nicht mehr soviel zu bieten, mit seiner veralteten Technik wird es keine 20 Jahre mehr laufen, selbst 3 Jahre und 3 Addons (laut Planung ja jedes Jahr ein neues) wird schon verdammt knapp... Danach würde es dann Zeit für ein WC IV das dann vielleicht einige hundert bis tausend Jahre später spielt und neue Bosse liefert für ein WoW II. In der Zwischenzeit dürfen sich Blizzardfans eher über ein WoS freuen.


----------



## AbyssWarrior (27. September 2008)

> trotzdem ist azeroth am arsch wenn alle 5 drachenaspekte sterben,denn dann hat die welt niemanden mehr die sie beschützt und die dämonen freie bahn.



xD jo hat man bei Archimonde ja gesehen wie am "Arsch" die sterblichen Völker dann sind...! /ironie off

Tjo ich finds als Mage auch schade, das Malygos draufgehen soll... aber was will man machen wa, verrückte müssen weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fänds auch besser wenn man ihn nur "reinigen" müsste aber wie gesagt ... naja!
Zu Nozdormu, da glaub ich nicht das man den töten muss, wäre ja langweilig wenn Blizz bei allen Aspekten Schema-F abzieht --> Aspekt wird verrückt, tötet ein bisschen ---> muss getötet werden.
Und bei DeathWing ist klar das man den nicht mehr "retten" bzw. "reinigen" kann, Gerüchten zufolge soll er ja stärker als Kil' Jeaden oder Sargeras himself geworden sein ... mal schauen.
Außerdem find ich gut das endlich Arthas an die Reihe kommt, dem verzogenen Bengel muss mal jmd. zeigen wo der Hammer hängt^^ bzw. das sein komisches Schwert nichts taugt.
Lirum, Larum ... Blizz macht das schon, wenn die Story zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt öde wird, oder in komische Sachen ausufert, höre ich eh mit WoW auf bzw. nach Lich King .... denn was soll nach Arthas noch kommen : / ... ich werd außerdem ab 2.10. erstmal Sacred 2 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Schleichwerbung*.


----------



## Sephirót15 (27. September 2008)

also was das "verheizen" angeht hat blizz nach den Drachenaspekten ja noch einige möglichkeiten z.B. die alten Götter


----------



## PaladinMaik (27. September 2008)

Ich glaub der Knackpunkt hier ist ( das verstehen viele einfach nicht) das die Drachenaspekte bis auf eine Ausnahme NICHT BÖSE SIND.
Und nur um Bosse zu bekommen einen GUTEN zum BÖSEN machen geht vielen (mir eingeschlossen) auf den Wecker.
Jeder der Aspekte hat eine bestimmte Aufgabe, einen bestimmten Bereich Azeroths zu überwachen.
Es gibt genug anderes Zeug zum bekämpfen als GUTE DRACHEN, und ich hoffe auch das Blizz die Story nicht völlig vergisst und verhunzt,
und das Malygos evtl nur "geheilt" wird. 
Es wäre auch schön zu sehen das man im Endkampf gegen den Lichkönig nur die Ner'zhul-Seite töten muss, und die Arthas-Seite
irgendwie zu retten ist. Denn auch wenn das viele nicht verstehen werden aus Mangel an Hintergrundwissen: Arthas ist nicht der Böse.
Ansich ist er nur die Hülle. Und eine ziemlich Schicksalsträchtige dazu... Siehe die Worte von Arthas'  Vater im Intro von WotLK.
Es wäre auch echt mies ihn einfach "abzuschlachten" ohne Rücksicht auf das was Arthas passiert ist.
Zumindest könnte sein Geist Frieden bekommen, da wäre ne Sequenz mit dem Geist von Uther angebracht.


Und noch jemand hatte geschrieben, "Kil'jaeden, Sargeras, und da gabs noch nen 3."

Update:
Kil'jaeden, Archimonde und Velen waren die Anführer der Eredar.
Aus dem buch "Die Flucht der Draenei" entnimmt man:
"Vor langer Zeit erregte das intelligente und Magiebegabte Volk der Eredar die Aufmerksamkeit von Sargeras, dem Verwüster der Welten.
Als Gegenleistung für ihre uneingeschränkte Loyalität bot er den drei Anführern der Eredar, Kil'jaeden, Archimonde und Velen, unermessliche Kräfte.
Doch Velen hatte eine beunruhigende Vision, in der er sah, wie die Eredar zu schrecklichen Dämonen wurden und zudem die ersten  empfindungsfähigen
Mitglieder der Legion werden sollten, einer Legion, die zu außerordentlicher Größe anwachsen und alles Leben zerstören würde.
Trotz Velens Warnung nahmen Kil'jaeden und Archimonde Sargeras Angebot an. 
Velen war verzweifelt über die Entscheidung seiner ehemaligen Freunde, und betete um Hilfe.
Zu seiner Erleichterung und Überraschung wurde sein Beten von einem der gütigen Naaru gehört.
Genau wie Velen hatten die Energiewesen die Entstehung der Brennenden Legion vorrausgesehen. 
Die Naaru boten Velen und seinen Gleichgesinnten an, sie zu einem sicheren Ort zu geleiten. Im Stillen versammelte Velen die Eredar, die er für vertrauenswürdig hielt,
und taufte sie auf den Namen Draenei oder "die Heimatlosen".



So das wars, just my 2 Cent


----------



## Variolus (27. September 2008)

Nur ein kurzer Anreiz zum Nachdenken: Deathwing ist, auch wenn er durch die Alten Götter verdroben wurde, immer noch der Aspekt der Erde. Wenn man ihn vernichten könnte ohne das die Erde unter den Füssen unserer Chars zusammenbricht, sollte auch der Tod eines anderen Aspektes keine wirklich schwerwiegenden Folgen haben dürfen...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. September 2008)

PaladinMaik schrieb:


> [...] Und noch jemand hatte geschrieben, "Kil'jaeden, Sargeras, und da gabs noch nen 3."
> Ich spiel nen Draenei und meine gehört zu haben das Velen der 3. im Bunde ist.
> Er erkannte als einziger das sich die anderen 2 in die falsche Richtung bewegen, und wandte sich dem Licht zu.
> [...]


Also erstmal.. vielen Dank, Deinm Posting kann ich grösstenteils nur zustimmen!

Aber bezüglich der drei Eredar verwechselst Du was.
Sargeras selbst ist ja der "verderbte Titan".

Es gab nun drei Eredar, die er kontaktierte bzw. versucht hat zu verderben. Das waren Velen, Kil'jaeden und Archimonde. Bei Kil'jaeden und Archimonde hat es funktioniert, aber bei Velen nicht. Dieser hat dann auch den "nicht verderbten Eredar" zur Flucht verholfen (nach Draenor) und daraus sind ja dann die Draenei entstanden.


----------



## Carnificis (27. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas länger her, aber soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, gab es schon Andeutungen in "Der Tag des Drachen", als Krasus ihn besucht um nach Hilfe gegen Deathwing zu bitten. Obwohl gegen Ende des Buches Malygos wieder ein wenig mehr Hoffnung geschöpft hat... naja, aber vielleicht gibt ein weiteres Buch weitere Erklärungen dazu und setzt diesen Werdegang von Malygos fort (möglw. "Die Nacht des Drachen" im Jan09?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist korrekt, aber dannach sind dinge geschechen die die komplette vernichtung von malygos schwarm rückgangig gemacht hat, den krasus und rhonin sind, wie 2 orcs, wobei einer der beiden orcs starb, ind er zeit zurück gereist und krasus rettete so viele eier des blauen wie er nur konnte, was wiederum heißt, dass die geschichte wie du sie in band 1 (der tag des drachen) nicht mehr 100%ig stattgefungen haben kann, da es ja jetzt doch wieder einen blauen drachenschwarm gibt und es wurde nicht gesagt ob malygos trotzdem verrückt wird


PS.: in der Tag des Drachen wurde wörtlich geagt er sei verrückt geworden^^


----------



## Madrake (27. September 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> wo haste den die Angaben her?
> die können schon mal nicht stimmen weil die Storys nach Warcraft 3 geschrieben wurden. und zur Untermauerung der link noch
> http://wowsource.4players.de/buecher.php




nun mit Link und Quelle:


Von Blut und Ehre - Januar 2001 - Link
Der Tag des Drachen - Februar 2001 - Link
Der Lord der Clans - Oktober 2001 - Link
Der letzte Wächter - Dezember 2001 - Link

Krieg der Ahnen 1 - 30. April 2004 - Link
Krieg der Ahnen 2 - 26 Oktober 2004- Link

ERST

Krieg der Ahnen 3 - 27 Juli 2005 - Link kam nach dem WoW Release...


so lest halt den rechten Kasten durch da steht irgendwas unter "published" und eine Jahreszahl bzw. mit Monat...

Warcraft I Orcs & Humans -> 1994
Warcraft II Tides Of Darkness -> 1995
Warcraft II Beyond The Dark Portal -> 1996

4 Warcraft Bücher s.o.

Warcraft III Reign Of Chaos -> 2002
Warcraft III The Frozen Throne -> 2003

KdA 2 Bücher s.o. 

World Of Warcraft -> 23. November 2004 (US) 11. Februar 2005 (EU)

Sunwell Triology
KdA dritter Teil s.o.
2 WoW Bücher

WoW TBC -> 16. Januar 2005

2 WoW Bücher

WoW WotLK Release -> 13. November 2008

1 WoW Buch Release -> 16. November 2008




Die Herausgabejahre bei bei wowsource sind die der z.B. 9te Auflage usw... - die Erstauflagen der jeweiligen Bücher kannst du bei wowwiki einsehen.


mfg Madrake


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

AbyssWarrior schrieb:


> xD jo hat man bei Archimonde ja gesehen wie am "Arsch" die sterblichen Völker dann sind...! /ironie off


sicher doch.
ohne dem drachen und seinem imba schild waeren sie im arsch durch sein aoe


----------



## Shac (27. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> nun mit Link und Quelle:
> 
> 
> Von Blut und Ehre - Januar 2001 - Link
> ...




Ok hast recht gestehe ein war im Irrtum aber zumindest die World of Warcraft bücher kamen alle nach dem release von WoW. wobei ich aber noch sagen muss
von blut und Ehre hab ich vorher noch nie was gehört dachte immer der Tag des Drachen wäre das erste.


----------



## Jurok (27. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.
> 
> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.
> ...



Ja das finde ich auch sehr schade, ABER 2 Dinge daran kann man Positiv sehen. 
1. Platz für total neue Charaktere 
2. In Warcraft sind Wiederbelebungen ja auch möglich ... vllt kommen da dann trotzdem später noch ältere schon verstorbene in späteren Add ons auch wieder zum Vorschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär cool find ich.


----------



## Anubis89 (27. September 2008)

Ich find das gar nicht so schlimm das die ganzen Aspekte "verheizt" werden. Da es die Story doch in eine interesante Richtung dreht und völlig neue Möglichkeiten für kommende WoW-addons ,WC4 oder was auch immer Blizz noch plant öffnet.
Die 5 Aspekte waren einst der mächtigste Schutz Azeroth, wenn es sie nicht mehr gibt müssen die sterblichen Völker lernen auf eingne Beinen zustehen.


----------



## ReWahn (27. September 2008)

90% der WoW Spieler ist scheissegal, ob der Drache den sie umhauen um an equip zu kommen gut ist oder böse... die meisten wissen es auch gar nicht...
Story =/= WoW


----------



## Madrake (27. September 2008)

"Blut und Ehre" soweit ich weiß gibts nur einzeln per Kreditkarte als pdf-Datei also E-Book. Oder halt als Sampler Edition in "Blizzard Legends" -> ISBN-10: 3833214643

ich wusste auch noch nicht das es das Buch gab... - bis ich bei wowwiki draufgestoßen bin... - soll eher ein Prolog sein.


Aber wir kommen irgendwie vom eigentlichen Thema ab



Was wird dann mit der Fraktion "Brut Nozdormu" geschehen, und dem kompletten Ahn'Qiraj? Wenn man gegen Nozdormu selber kämpfen soll?

Wäre auch ne interessante Frage, wenn man gegen Malygos kämpft, ob die blauen Drachen, Tyrygosa, Kalecgos, und Madrigosa? - oder war es doch ein andrer blauer Drache anstatt Madrigosa?? - also was passiert wenn man gegen den blauen Drachenschwarm feindlich steht, also das man Malygos tötet, ob dann einem die drei Drachen noch helfen "würden" gegen Kil'Jaeden im Sunwell...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Jurok (27. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Wäre auch ne interessante Frage, wenn man gegen Malygos kämpft, ob die blauen Drachen, Tyrygosa, Kalecgos, und Madrigosa? - oder war es doch ein andrer blauer Drache anstatt Madrigosa?? - also was passiert wenn man gegen den blauen Drachenschwarm feindlich steht, also das man Malygos tötet, ob dann einem die drei Drachen noch helfen "würden" gegen Kil'Jaeden im Sunwell...



Keine gute Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da die Story ja weitergeht ... Sunwell ist ja schon abgeschlossen man kann immer noch normal rein schätz ich mal. Aber die Story geht ja weiter und lassen Sunwell einfach ganz normal drin. Wär ja auch net gut wenn sie alles was abgeschlossen ist an Inhalten rausnehmen.


----------



## Madrake (27. September 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Keine gute Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Storytechnisch ist das aber dann trotzdem zwiespaltig in Nordthrend kämpft man z.B. am 12.12. gegen Malygos und am 13.12. steht man bei Kil'Jaeden mit dem blauem Drachenschwarm als Helfer -.- oO - welch sinnvolles implementieren...

nur so als Vorstellung...


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. September 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. In Warcraft sind Wiederbelebungen ja auch möglich ... vllt kommen da dann trotzdem später noch ältere schon verstorbene in späteren Add ons auch wieder zum Vorschein
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sone Art überfieser untoter Van Clief das wär doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> [...]
> Hä? Ahnung von der Story oder Ironie? Arthas ist ja wohl kaum mächtiger als die Titanen... versteh erstmal die Geschichte, bevor Du hier was postest....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich mich doch recht gut mit der Geschichte von Warcraft auskenne. Scheinbar hast du die Ironie in diesem Satz nicht ganz verstanden:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Blirrad neigt dazu Charaktere Mächte zuzugestehen die sie garnicht besitzen oder ihre Kräfte zu untertreiben ? - Ich gehe nur mal von den neuen Instanzen im kommenden Add-on aus : Anu'berak in ner 5er Instazn ? - Er ist immerhin der Anführer der Neruben und war zeitweise stärker als Arthas - auch wenn das vor der Zeit seiner Vereinigung mit dem Lich King war. 
Oder damals im ersten WoW: Ragnaros konnte man mit viel schlechterer Ausrüstung töten als beispielsweise Nefarian. Also ich glaube nicht das ein Drache, selbst wenn er der Sohn von Deathwing ist, was auch wieder sinnlos ist, aber naja,mächtiger ist als einer der ehemaligen Elementargötter Azeroth's ... Als mal sehen welche Überraschungen Blizzard noch für uns bereit hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (27. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Storytechnisch ist das aber dann trotzdem zwiespaltig in Nordthrend kämpft man z.B. am 12.12. gegen Malygos und am 13.12. steht man bei Kil'Jaeden mit dem blauem Drachenschwarm als Helfer -.- oO - welch sinnvolles implementieren...
> 
> nur so als Vorstellung...



stimmt so nicht die Zeitlinie wird durh das lvl bestimmt zb lvl 55 ist arthas in den Pestländern auf 80 in nothrend.


----------



## Raheema (27. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Am Ende bleibt nur noch Alexstrasza übrig und fertig.
> 
> 
> mfg Arkoras






und Ysera ? was ist mit der herrin der träume is sie auch tot oder wie ?


/edit

und was istr mit gul´dan ich weis das der irgenwie verbannt wurde oder sowas aber den kann man doch  auch mal als raid boss machen 
oder  Mediv als er noch böse war eine HdZ Ini ? wäre doch auch ma lustig oder nicht ?


----------



## Raheema (27. September 2008)

Bobby schrieb:


> Ja sone Art überfieser untoter Van Clief das wär doch mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gibs schon ^^ 

Mores


----------



## Saturas18 (27. September 2008)

also ich fände es extrem scheiße wenn sie nozdormu auch noch verheizen...


----------



## PaladinMaik (27. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Also erstmal.. vielen Dank, Deinm Posting kann ich grösstenteils nur zustimmen!
> 
> Aber bezüglich der drei Eredar verwechselst Du was.
> Sargeras selbst ist ja der "verderbte Titan".
> ...





Also ich habs nochmal nachgelesen, du hattest recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs überarbeitet. 


"Kil'jaeden, Archimonde und Velen waren die Anführer der Eredar.
Aus dem buch "Die Flucht der Draenei" entnimmt man:
"Vor langer Zeit erregte das intelligente und Magiebegabte Volk der Eredar die Aufmerksamkeit von Sargeras, dem Verwüster der Welten.
Als Gegenleistung für ihre uneingeschränkte Loyalität bot er den drei Anführern der Eredar, Kil'jaeden, Archimonde und Velen, unermessliche Kräfte.
Doch Velen hatte eine beunruhigende Vision, in der er sah, wie die Eredar zu schrecklichen Dämonen wurden und zudem die ersten empfindungsfähigen
Mitglieder der Legion werden sollten, einer Legion, die zu außerordentlicher Größe anwachsen und alles Leben zerstören würde.
Trotz Velens Warnung nahmen Kil'jaeden und Archimonde Sargeras Angebot an.
Velen war verzweifelt über die Entscheidung seiner ehemaligen Freunde, und betete um Hilfe.
Zu seiner Erleichterung und Überraschung wurde sein Beten von einem der gütigen Naaru gehört.
Genau wie Velen hatten die Energiewesen die Entstehung der Brennenden Legion vorrausgesehen.
Die Naaru boten Velen und seinen Gleichgesinnten an, sie zu einem sicheren Ort zu geleiten. Im Stillen versammelte Velen die Eredar, die er für vertrauenswürdig hielt,
und taufte sie auf den Namen Draenei oder "die Heimatlosen"."


Wer die komplette Story nach Zeitlinie mal nachlesen will:


http://web.archive.org/web/20060302164649/...on_Warcraft.pdf

Sehr, sehr geil gemacht, sehr informativ. Wer mal paar Stunden Langeweile hat und sich nur einen FUNKEN für die Story hinter Warcraft interessiert, 
sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen!  7MB, isn ziemlicher Brocken aber es lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Soupcasper (27. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz sicher nichts gegen bekannte Gegner aus der Warcraftgeschichte, ich bin sogar dafür! ABER: Vor BC ging es doch auch ohne? Hakkar? Neu, Ragnaros? Neu, Nefarian? Neu, Onyxia? Neu, C'thun? Gab zwar andeutungen, aber neu, Kel'thuzad ist da ein würdiger Endgegner.
> 
> Dagegen hab ich nichts, aber schauen wir uns BC an:
> Prinz? Neu, Magtheridon? .... , Gruul? Neu, Vashj? .... Kael? ..... Illidan? .... Archimonde? ..... Kil'jaeden? Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts.
> ...



Öhm... Arthas bedroht Azertoth....Folge: Die Völker werden wohl kaum ne Party schmeißen weil sie bald sterben müssen, sondern verteidigen sich mit allen Mitteln.







Traklar schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard das macht, kann man die Geschichte vergessen. Ohne Nozdormu gibt es keinen Herrn der Zeit. Damit würde alles so aussehen wie vor den Eingängen der Hdz-Instanzen. Nichts würde mehr leben, außer die Titanen würden einen neuen Drachen diese Kräfte übergeben. Ich könnte es aber Blizzard zutrauen, dass Nozdormu auch verrückt wird, da der endlose Drachenschwarm die Zeit terrorisiert. Aber töten kann man ihn geschichtlich "noch" nicht.



Klar, die Druiden reißen die Weltherschafft an sich so wie es schon immer geplant war xD !




Dradka schrieb:


> Ragnaros kommt zwar in den Büchern vor aber nicht in wc3 Beim Prinz müsste auch ich raten vor allem sehr merkwürdig das er in medivhs turm rumhängt zusammen mit einer Schauspieltruppe einem Satyrn 2 Geisterdrachen nem lebendem Schachspiel und 100 untoten




Nette Party, findest du nicht?


Achja ... und ihr vergesst alle einen Boss: Wieso verheizt Blizzard so einen überaus wichtigen Boss wie HOGGER?! *heul* 

/Ironie off...-.-


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. September 2008)

Bobby schrieb:


> Nein. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich mich doch recht gut mit der Geschichte von Warcraft auskenne. Scheinbar hast du die Ironie in diesem Satz nicht ganz verstanden:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, sorry. Dann hab ich die Ironie wirklich nicht verstanden. Aber jetzt verstehe ich, wie Du es gemeint hast und muss sagen... ja, da hast Du Recht. Blizz nimmt es leider nicht so genau mit dem "Stärkeverhältnis" der unterschiedlichen Charaktere... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Raheema schrieb:


> [...]und was istr mit gul´dan ich weis das der irgenwie verbannt wurde oder sowas aber den kann man doch  auch mal als raid boss machen [...]


Gul'dan wurde von Dämonen in Fetzen gerissen, als er das Grab von Sargeras öffnete.
Wenn Blizz Gul'dan später wieder ins Spiel integrieren will, dann würde dies wohl erst mit dem AddOn geschehen, mit dem man in WoW auch das Grab Sargeras' besuchen kann. Und dann würden sie womöglich so eine Story draus stricken, dass Sargeras ihn irgendwie nach diesem "Tod" in die Finger bekommen hat und als Dämon wieder zurück schickte... naja, ähnlich wie bei Ner'zhul oder so...


----------



## smokrr (27. September 2008)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn du WoW spielst, und Story haben willst, welche Gegner deiner Meinung nach sollte es geben?
> 
> Denn erfundene dann kommt "öh die sind neu usw.."
> 
> Kommen bekannte, wird gesagt " wird verheitzt"



/sign


----------



## Sempai02 (27. September 2008)

Bei vielen hier bin ich froh, dass sie niemals WC 1 und 2 gespielt haben, ansonsten hätten wir heute noch die Story auf Status WC 1 bzw. 2. Wer mit Veränderungen nicht klarkommt, kann ja gerne LotRO spielen, dort ist die Story seit Jahrzehnten wie die Bibel festgeschrieben und nicht mehr veränderbar. Einzig die Veränderunen bei den Draenei war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da dort die Story nachträglich ganz schön verändert wurde. Ich denke allerdings, dass Blizzard daraus gelernt hat und neue Veränderungen "realistischer" integriert, z.B. Wrath-Spoiler 



Spoiler



den Verrat von Varimathras


 .

Ansonsten: Gruppengröße/Level =/= Storygröße einer Armee oder Stärke eines Helden. Storytechnisch wird Malygos wohl eher von den anderen Drachen mit Hilfe einer Armee aus Hordler und Allys angegriffen und besiegt. Schließlich wurde die Schlacht um Hyjal auch storytechnisch nicht von 50 Hordler, 50 Allies und 50 Nachtelfen geführt, sondern von zig tausenden gegen noch mehr Dämonen und Untote.


----------



## Röschti (27. September 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> musst du jetzt zu jedem Beitrag so einen Schrott schreiben?



Wahrscheinlich ein zweiter b1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (27. September 2008)

Röschti schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein zweiter b1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fuuu
da brauch ich glei noml n schnaps..

mag noch jemand einen? *mit ner flasche krabbeldiewanduff winkt*


----------



## Madrake (1. Oktober 2008)

so...

in meinen Büchern rumkram...

Zitat aus KdA 2:

nachdem Neltharion die meisten blauen Drachen hinterlistig in eine Falle gelockt hatte, bzw. umgebracht hatte...

"Es war schlimm, dass so viele Nachtelfen durch Neltharions Hand gestorben waren, aber für Krasus war es kein Vergleich zum Schicksal der Drachen. Er wusste, dass Malygos den Verlust seines Clans nicht verkraften und in seinem eigenen Wahnsinn versinken würde. Der fröhliche Riese gehörte der Vergangenheit an. An seiner Stelle würde eine gefährliche, in sich selbst gekehrte Bestie treten."

in Tag des Drachen, kommt es nicht so rüber das er schon ein wahnsinnig ist, aber man kann es durchaus rauslesen, das er ein wenig wirr im Kopf ist, dadurch das er sich öfters selbst wiederholt, innerhalb des Satzes.

Demzufolge wohl gar nicht so schlecht durchdacht von Blizzard, das man Malygos als Raidboss gegenüber steht, aber finde es trotzdem ein wenig schade... - weil an allem übel hat ja unser Erdwächter schuld...


mfg Madrake


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Achja ... und ihr vergesst alle einen Boss: Wieso verheizt Blizzard so einen überaus wichtigen Boss wie HOGGER?! *heul*


tun sie weil sie wissen das ihn eh keiner down kriegt


----------



## amiro5 (7. Oktober 2008)

huhu

Mal um auf den Ersteller einzugehen, ich habe mir auch alle Bücher reingezogen ( echt geniale story) und das sie die Drachen alle verheizen find ich genau so schade aber man muss es auch so sehen blizzard hatt noch mehr als genug material mal abgesehn davon das da auch noch ysera ist sind die Drachen ja noch lange nicht die höchsten Wesen sondern nur von den Titanen als schutz azeroths auerkohren worden da gibts z.b. auch noch halbgötter (alle die , die nicht im kampf gegen die dämonen drauf gegangen sind ) und wen die auch alle tot sind erfindet blizz einfach wieder irgent ein typ oder ding der einfach mal alle macht an sich gerissen hatt ;p

a never ending story ^^


grüsse gianni


----------



## DarkMoskito (8. Oktober 2008)

mhh mal ganz einfach wenn alle bosse down sind wird kurzerhand wc4 verölffentlicht und schwupps gibs wieder ganz viele neue bosse und alle können wieder sagen och warum gerade der^^


----------



## Zarox (8. Oktober 2008)

Leider hat Blizzard die gesammte Geschichte schon ziemlich vergeigt! ... Kommerz ist eben alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So lange für ein Spiel reales Geld bezahlt wird, ist der Hintergrund (Geschichte) völlig egal.
Sollte es irgendwann uninteressant werden? --> Offline/Ende

Glaubt ihr allen ernstes, das sich Blizzard, bei 10 Mio. Spielern, dafür Interessiert, ob sich jemand an die Geschichte hält?
Zitat: -> Spiel es, oder lass es!

Der anstehende Patch (3.02), neuer Beruf, alle Klassen den neuen Talentbaum!.. Hat das mal jemand geBETAtet? -> Spiele es, oder lass es!
Der Schriftgelehrte ist nachweislich nicht über 225 skillbar... aber -> Spiele es, oder lass es!

Es wird zu viel geupdatet und gepatcht, "alte" sachen schon mal nicht behoben (auch wenn lange bekannt) ---> GM: Das Problem ist uns bekannt!

Denkt mal nach.. unsere kleinen "wehwehchen" interessiert niemanden!

Spielt es, oder lasst es!

LG


----------



## Maxugon (4. Mai 2009)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> mhh mal ganz einfach wenn alle bosse down sind wird kurzerhand wc4 verölffentlicht und schwupps gibs wieder ganz viele neue bosse und alle können wieder sagen och warum gerade der^^


Das denk ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit !!xD
Blizz wird sich schon was einfallen lassen ,warscheinlich noch 3 weitere Aspekte der Drachen.Also habt mal keine Angst das WoW zu Ende geht ,weil ich kenne niemanden der alle Völker und alle Klassen auf 80 hat .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit*:Sorry fürs Herauskramen des Gerümpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nataku (4. Mai 2009)

Oh, wieder eine schöne Diskussion. Ich möchte mich wie im Yogg Saron Fred einmal zu Wort melden. Wer bei Yoggi schon mitgelesen hat, braucht dies jetzt nicht mehr zu tun, ist der gleiche Text. Eins noch vorneweg speziell zu Malygos und den Drachenaspekten:

Erstens waren diese zu Wc3 Zeiten auch fast nicht bekannt bzw spielten da noch eine untergeordnete Rolle (Wen kümmerte es damals denn, dass wir als Arthas Saphiron verhauen haben?), d.h. im Prinzip sind die schon was "Neues" in WoW. Neltharion ist zwar seit Ewigkeiten verrückt, aber weint dem jemand ne Träne nach? Immerhin war der auch nicht immer böse. Wobei "böse" wieder das falsche Wort ist. Im Prinzip sind ja nur die alten Götter und die Dämonen der brennenden Legion böse, denn alle andern wurden es entweder durch sie verdorben oder erlitten ein tragisches Schicksal, dass sie uns schließlich in den Weg stellt. Zweitens, wo steht geschrieben, dass berühmte oder berüchtigte Persönlichkeiten nicht sterben dürfen? Eine Geschichte, in der nie irgendwas Tragisches passiert, ist schlicht langweilig, vor allem im Fantasy-Setting. Gebt mir mal ein Beispiel, wo niemand stirbt oder sonst irgendwas trauriges vorkommt. Davon lebt Warcraft. Durch tote Helden. Als Uther Lightbringer in Wc3 getötet wurde, habt ihr da einen Aufstand angezettelt, dass der gute Uther doch nicht sterben dürfte. Oder bei Grom Hellscream? Nein? Mir hat es auch nicht gefallen, dass Illidan, mein Lieblingscharakter aus Wc3, schlussendlich den Löffel abgegeben hat (sofern er das hat, näheres dazu weiter unten), aber ich hab mich damit abgefunden, ein Heldentod ist immer noch besser als alt und grau in der Versenkung zu verschwinden, nicht wahr? Und drittens, ich hasse es, wenn manche Leute denken, WoW hätte keine Story und Wc4 wird am Ende von Wc3 ansetzen. Wacht endlich auf! Blizz hat doch inzwischen oft genug betont, dass in WoW die Zeitlinie weitergesponnen wird (und da sind wir uns auf wowwiki.com alle einig). Wenn man nur fix die Quests annimmt und dann dem Carbonite Pfeil hinterherläuft, ist das kein Wunder, dass man die Story in WoW nicht findet. Gerade seit WotLK strotzt die Welt nur so vor Story und auch davor musste man lediglich die Augen offen halten, an jeder Ecke gabs was zu erfahren. Aber solche Nörgler lesen Bücher wahrscheinlich auch nur als Hörbuch. Blos nix selber erkunden.

So, nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema:

1.) Wir, die Spieler, sind zwar keine 08/15 NPC Wachen, dennoch bei weitem nicht so stark wie namhafte Helden wie Jaina, Thrall etc, trotz unserer immer besser werdenden Ausrüstung (z.B. Atiesh zu tragen, macht noch keinen so mächtig wie Medivh, oder habt ihr mal versucht, nen Stadtboss solo zu legen? Medivh hätte das gekonnt). Aus diesem Grund geht man auch nicht alleine raiden, sondern mit vielen anderen zusammen, die Masse machts letztlich. In Wc3 konnte man auch die stärksten Bosse mit schierer Überzahl umzergen.

2.) Wir hatten bisher in fast jedem Encounter Hilfe von irgendeiner dritten Macht, kombinier ich mal fix mit...

3.) Wir können nur dann vom Tod eines Bosses ausgehen, wenn wir ihm ein lebenswichtiges Organ abtrennen (meistens eignet sich hierfür der Kopf oder das Herz). Doch selbst diese Regelung gilt nicht immer, zu sehen am Beispiel Arugal: Als Hordler trennt man ihm in Burg Schattenfang den Kopf vom Rumpf und gibt ihn für eine Quest ab. Dennoch sehen wir ihn als Untoten in den Grizzly Hügeln wieder (und möglicherweise demnächst in Eiskrone, wenn man aus den Kommentaren des Questgebers nach Arugals erneutem Tod Vermutungen anstellt). Er ist zwar untot, aber hey, er ist wieder da. An diesem kleinen Beispiel kann man erkennen, dass wir uns nicht darauf verlassen können, jemanden wirklich getötet zu haben, Blizz kann sich jederzeit etwas einfallen lassen, um dieser Person die Rückkehr ins Leben zu ermöglichen (und sei es nur der Untod). So, jetzt mal schön einzeln jeden instanzierten Raidendboss ("definitiv tot" unter Vorbehalt der eben erklärten Möglichkeiten seitens Blizzard):

Onyxia - ist definitiv tot, wir haben ihr den Kopf abgeschlagen. Darüberhinaus wurde sie offiziell von König Varian Wrynn getötet, mit Unterstützung eines Zwerges, Broll und Valeera, Jaina, sowie dem Königsklon und einigen Wachen, nicht aber von uns Spielern, zu entnehmen dem WoW Comic.

Ragnaros - ist vermutlich nicht tot, als wir ihn durch Executus von den Elementaren Ebenen haben rufen lassen, war er noch zu schwach, wie er selbst gesagt hat ("ZU FRÜH...etc"). Wir haben seine physische Form in unserer Ebene vernichtet und ihn somit wieder zurück auf die Elementare Ebenen verbannt. Bis er sich eine neue schaffen kann, dürfte aber einige Zeit dauern.

Nefarian - definitiv tot, wir haben ihm den Kopf abgeschlagen. Auch in "Die Nacht des Drachen" wird Nefe für tot erklärt.

C'thun - Ok, hier wirds zum ersten Mal etwas knackig. Ich gehe wie viele andere "Lore-Nerds" auf wowwiki.com davon aus, dass wir lediglich C'thuns sterbliche Hülle vernichten konnten, nicht aber C'thun selbst. Ab einem gewissen Punkt sind mächtige Wesen nicht mehr einfach so zu vernichten, indem man ihren Körper tötet, bestes Beispiel ist hier Sargeras, dessen Avatar von Aegwynn zerschlagen wurde. Ich vermute daher, dass wir als Spieler eher nur seine physische Existenz vernichtet haben und ihn daher als Gefahr fürs erste ausgeschaltet haben, denn bis er sich nen neuen Körper geschaffen und diesen dann auch wieder aus den Elementaren Ebenen auf unsere gebracht hat, dürfte sehr viel Zeit vergehen.

Kel'thuzad - ist nicht tot. Einen Lich kann man nur dann endgültig vernichten, indem man sein Phylakterium zerstört. Dies haben wir aber nie getan. Im 60er Naxx ist es zwar als Questitem gedroppt, wir haben es allerdings nur Vater Inigo Montoy an der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts übergeben, der, wie sich in einer Questreihe in der Drachenöde herausstellt, es nicht vernichtet hat, sondern die Menschheit verriet und selbst zum Lich wurde. In der 80er Version von Naxx droppt das Phylakterium nicht mehr (klar, nach der Pleite zu 60er Zeiten wird Kel das Dingen nicht mehr mit sich rumtragen, sondern irgendwo verstecken), daher können wir nur seine körperliche Form vernichten, die er anschließend erneut herstellen kann.

Ossirian - keine Ahnung, ob der jemals gelebt hat. Immerhin war er ein Konstrukt aus Obsidian, daher ist es unwichtig, ob wir ihn jetzt getötet haben oder nicht. Wir haben ihm den Kopf abgetrennt und solange niemand ihn wieder zusammenbaut und ihn durch Magie erneut zum Leben erweckt, dürfte er hinüber sein.

Hakkar - Bei Hakkar war ich mir nie so wirklich sicher, was er nun eigentlich ist. Manche Quellen sprechen von ihm als Gesichtslosen, was ihn zu einem Diener der alten Götter machen würde. Wäre das der Fall, kommt es ganz darauf an, wie mächtig er als solcher gewesen ist und ob er bereits die Grenze überschritten hat, nach der ihm die Vernichtung seines Körpers nichts mehr ausmacht. Solange diese Frage nicht geklärt ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass er tot ist, wir haben sein Herz entfernt.

Die Kharazanbosse sind ein bischen wirr, meistens sinds nur Geister und Untote, und ob die nachm Umklotzen auch wirklich liegen bleiben, ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Ob Prinz Malchezaar als offizieller Endboss tot ist oder nicht, kann nicht eindeutig geklärt werden, da wir kein lebenswichtiges Organ als Questitem entfernen.

Gruul - bei dem sieht es ähnlich aus. Möglicherweise haben wir ihn auch nur bewusstlos geprügelt, keiner weiß es genau.

Magtheridon - definitiv tot. Mal wieder die Sache mit dem abgetrennten Kopf. Wobei ich mich frage, wie man seinen Kopf wohl abtrennen kann, wenn sein ganzer Körper beim Tod in Flammen vergeht und nur die Rüstung übrig bleibt. Zunge Hier hatten wir übrigens zum ersten Mal richtig Hilfe, denn ohne die Manticron-Würfel dürfte ein Sieg gegen ihn recht schwer fallen (zu 70er Zeiten versteht sich).

Lady Vashj - unbekannt. Genau wie bei Gruul und Malchezaar hauen wir sie zwar um, aber entfernen kein lebenswichtiges Organ. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sie möglicherweise überlebt haben kann.

Kael'thas - definitiv tot. Auch wenn es lustig wäre, ihn ein drittes Mal als Gegner zu sehen ("Magister's Terrace was merely a setback..."  Zunge), ist es unwahrscheinlich, da wir ihm in TdM den Kopf geklaut haben. Und in der Festung der Stürme hatten wir Hilfe durch die legendären Waffen (selbst auf 80 dürfte der Kampf noch recht schwer sein ohne die, man denke nur an den Tank und den dreifachen Pyroschlag)

Archimonde - der war eh schon tot. Und wer hier behauptet, wir würden ihn in HdZ3 umhauen und nicht die Irrwische, der war noch nicht drin. Ab 10% gerät er aufgund der ihn plötzlich bombardierenden Irrwische in Panik und lazert den Raid mit seinem "Finger of Death", der uns Elune sei dank, nichts anhaben kann. Dass die Irrwische in diesem Kampf nur visuelles Feuerwerk veranstalten und ihn nicht töten, ist nur kampfmechanisch zu beurteilen, von der Story her wurde er durch die Irrwische vernichtet (solange, bis Blizz meint, sie könnten ihn wieder zum Leben erwecken, mal wieder kein Körperteil unso). Übrigens, wer sich gewundert haben sollte, dass Archi in HdZ3 so "klein" ist, er (und viele andere Eredar sowie Titanen und andere mächtige Wesenheiten) ist in der Lage seine physische Körpergröße fast nach Belieben zu verändern.

Illidan - wieder etwas komplizierter. Erstens haben wir Hilfe durch Akama und Majev, ersterer hält Illidans Truppen auf, letztere setzt schließlich zum Todesstoß an. Danach verschwindet Majev, bis heute unbekannt, wohin. Ebenso haben wir keinen eindeutigen Beweis von Illidans Tod. Eine Theorie besagt, dass Majev und Illidan während seiner 10000jähriger Gefangenschaft ein Verhältnis hatten. Das möchte ich weder bejahen noch verneinen, denn 10000 Jahre sind ne echt lange Zeit und vermutlich wird einem irgendwann langweilig. Wäre das der Fall, wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass Majev einen Scheintod bei Illidan hervorrufen könne (als Wächterin und Assassine müsste sie derartige anatomische Kenntnisse besitzen), und sich nach Abzug des Raids dann irgendwohin abgesetzt haben könnte. Diese These ist allerdings ziemlich weit hergeholt, dennoch ist die Tatsache, dass wir keinen Verbleib von Illidan oder Majev haben, merkwürdig. Und bei allem was recht ist, dumm ist Illidan nicht, irgendwas könnte ihm als Fluchtmöglichkeit eingefallen sein. Man beachte hierbei, dass er noch eine der 7 Phiolen des Quells der Ewigkeit besaß (3 für die Erschaffung des zweiten Quells der Ewigkeit unter Nordrassil, 1 für den Sonnenbrunnen der Hochelfen, 1 für Lady Vashj, damit sie einen weiteren Quell der Ewigkeit erschafft innerhalb der Zangarmarschen, und eine für Kael zu unbekannten Zwecken; bleibt eine übrig).

Kil'jaeden - lebt definitiv noch. Erstens hatte wir Hilfe durch Kalec und - viel wichtiger - Anveena, die als Avatar des Sonnenbrunnens ganz erhebliche Macht hat (wäre sie im Vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte, hätte sie Kil'jaeden vermutlich mit Leichtigkeit davonwischen können), und zweitens war Kil'jaeden hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt, durch das Portal zu steigen, nachdem wir ihn bei seiner Beschwörung unterbrochen hatten, indem wir die drei Kanalisierer umbrachten. Das bedeutet, dass er vermutlich den Großteil seiner Kräfte darauf konzentrierte, nicht zurückzufallen, und unsere Aufgabe war es schlicht, ihm solange aufs Gesicht zu treten, bis er abgelenkt genug war und wieder zurückgefallen ist (man beachte seine "Sterbeanimation", die das belegt). Wir werden ihn sicher eines Tages wieder sehn.

Sartharion - möglicherweise tot, möglicherweise auch nicht, mal wieder aus Mangel an Beweisen.

Malygos - und wieder so ein Streitfall. Auf der einen Seite fällt er ins Nichts und entschwindet unseren Blicken, so dass wir nicht exakt feststellen können, ob er nun tot ist oder nicht. Andererseits geht Alexstrasza von seinem Tod aus, und als Aspekt des Lebens dürfte sie über Leben oder Tod eines Wesens gut Bescheid wissen. Darüber hinaus sammelt sie das Herz der Magie ein, vermutlich, um es einem anderen blauen Drachen (mein Tip: Kalecgos) zu überreichen und ihn somit zum neuen Aspekt der Magie zu machen - das Erbe ist demnach gesichert. Und für all diejenigen, die sich beschweren, dass es für uns Spieler nicht möglich wäre, einen Aspekt zu besiegen: Stellt euch mal vor, der rote Schwarm hätte uns nicht aufgefangen, als Malygos die Plattform zerschmetterte.  Zwinkernd

Yogg-Saron - hier bin ich derselben Meinung wie bei C'thun. Wir werden Yoggies physische Existenz vernichten und somit für lange Zeit verhindern, dass er erneut versuchen kann, aus seinem Knast (denn nichts anderes ist Ulduar) auszubrechen. Ihn vollständig vernichten werden wir vermutlich aber auch nicht, denn wie Alantea so schön zitiert hat: "They do not die; they do not live. They are outside the cycle." Der Satz kommt im Übrigen von Chris Metzen selbst, der ja für die Geschichte hinter Warcraft verantwortlich ist, den hat er auf der vorletzten Blizzcon losgelassen.

Ahso, eins noch, ja wir bekommen gegen Yogg-Saron Hilfe von den Wächtern. Und auf wowwiki.com sind wir in der Diskussion inzwischen soweit, die Wächter inklusive Loken als Angehörige der Rasse der Titanen anzusehen. Warum? Erstens tragen sie alle Abwandlungen nordischer Götternamen (Loken -> Loki, Thorim -> Thor, usw), zweitens sind sie immens mächtig verglichen mit uns (Thorim soll aus Zorn mal seinen Hammer auf den Boden geschlagen haben, als Resultat soll ein halber Kontinent verwüstet worden sein.), und drittens sehen sie allen bisherigen Beschreibungen von Titanen verdammt ähnlich. Dazu kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Pantheon nicht irgendwelche 0815 Wächter für einen alten Gott hinterlassen haben dürfte. Wir dürfen hierbei nicht vergessen, dass die Titanen als Rasse so mächtig und fortschrittlich waren, nicht unbedingt jeder einzelne für sich, sondern auch durch ihre relativ große Anzahl. Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und die Angehörigen des Pantheons, die in der Tat gottgleich sein dürften, aber gleichzeitig auch die mächtigsten und weisesten ihres Volkes darstellen, mit jedem niederen Titan gleichzusetzen. Dass wir als Spieler in der Lage waren, Loken zu töten, beweist erstens nur Punkt 1 und zweitens, dass auch Titanen Grenzen haben. Wobei Loken jetzt noch ein Spezialfall ist, da er sich möglicherweise hat absichtlich töten lassen.

*ACHTUNG, SPOILER*
Wenn man ein wenig in Ulduar zugange ist, erfährt man auch, warum das möglicherweise so ist, und zwar durch die Freischaltquest für Algalon. Dafür vermöbelt man erst das Eisenkonzil im Hardmode und erhält dadurch eine Archivdatenscheibe. Diese bringt man dann ins Archivum direkt hinter dem Eisenkonzil und erfährt so durch die Bibliothek (ähnlich wie in den Hallen des Steins), dass durch den Tod Lokens ein automatisches Notsignal zu den Titanen gesandt wurde, die - wo auch immer im Kosmos die gerade sind - Algalon den Beobachter nach Azeroth schicken, damit dieser nach dem Rechten sehen kann. Algalon hat genau eine Aufgabe: Azeroth auf Korruption durch die alten Götter zu untersuchen. Er trifft - rein zufällig - genau zu dem Zeitpunkt ein, wenn der Raid das himmlische Planetarium betritt und beginnt die Welt zu scannen. Ihm sind exakt zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten gegeben: Erstens, keine oder kaum Korruption auf Azeroth vorhanden (d.h. Friede Freude Eierkuchen), das resultiert in der Nachricht "Code Alpha", zweitens, und genau dieser Fall tritt ein, teilweise Korruption in der Flora und Fauna und vollständige Korruption in den planetaren Verteidigungsmechanismen. Dies resultiert im "Code Omega", der die Titanen dazu bewegen wird, nach Azeroth zurückzukehren und den Planeten zu säubern und komplett neu zu erschaffen, unabhängig, ob wir was dagegen haben oder nicht. Klar, dass der Raid dann was dagegen tun muss, also klopfen wir auf Algalon ein, was er vorausberechnet hat. Das Problem an der Sache ist jetzt, dass Algalon nicht nur Botschafter, sondern auch Nachricht ist, und sich somit selbst versendet. Das ist auch der Grund (storytechnisch gesehen zumindest), warum man nur eine Stunde Zeit für ihn hat. Schafft man es dann schlussendlich, ihn zu besiegen, wird man Zeuge eines Sinneswandels bei Algalon. Er ist beeindruckt vom freien Willen der Völker Azeroths, was ihn laut eigener Aussage bei Millionen Welten zuvor nie gekümmert hat, und schreibt den Code kurzerhand um. Wir übergeben ihn anschließend Rhonin in Dalaran, dieser schickt die Nachricht ab und die Welt ist gerettet. lächeln
*SPOILER ENDE*


----------



## Freakypriest (4. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das sterben der Gener nicht schlimm, schließlich muss die Story weiter gehen.

Aber Questtexte lese ich ehrlich gesagt auch kaum, dafür dann auf wow.wiki und die Bücher.


----------



## Nataku (4. Mai 2009)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Was auch gerne übersehen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass Blizz zwar alte bekannte Gegner "sterben" lässt, im gleichen Zug aber jede Menge Neues bringt. Oder wer von euch kannte z.B. die alten Götter vor WoW, außer dass er in irgendeinem RPG Buch zu Warcraft irgendwie mal zwei Zeilen über sie gelesen hat? Allein der letzte Patch strotzt mit Ulduar nur so vor Storyelementen:

Horde und Allianz befinden sich laut Trailer im Krieg und Yogg Saron ist dabei, aus seinem Gefängnis auszubrechen. Es ist nun unsere Aufgabe, die titanischen Wächter von Yogg Sarons Einfluss zu befreien und ihnen dabei zu helfen, Yogg Saron daran zu hindern, freizukommen. Und danach passiert der Algalon Zwischenfall wie oben beschrieben. Also ich finde, das ist genug Story. In Wc3 hätte man Ulduar dann als eine Map gehabt und statt des Raids wär man dann halt mit normalen Units da durch marschiert und hätte Brann geholfen. Aber anders verlaufen wär es auch nicht.

Daher ist es nicht schlimm, wenn alte Bekannte sterben, es ist gut so. Nur davon lebt die Geschichte letzten Endes weiter, Alte gehen, Neue kommen dazu. Das ist in Warcraft seit Wc1 so und findet sich auch in jedem anderen Genre.


----------



## jay390 (4. Mai 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Dass wir als Spieler in der Lage waren, Loken zu töten, beweist erstens nur Punkt 1 und zweitens, dass auch Titanen Grenzen haben. Wobei Loken jetzt noch ein Spezialfall ist, da er sich möglicherweise hat absichtlich töten lassen.



Naja wie man ja bei Algalon, und auch von Loken selber, erfährt, hat er durch seinen Tod ein Signal an die Titanen geschickt, daraufhin haben diese dann Algalon geschickt, damit er den Zustand von Azeroth feststellen kann und notfalls Code Omega an die Titanen raus geben kann (Neuerschaffung von Azeroth)

Könnt mir also schon vorstellen, dass Loken das absichtlich gemacht hat, warscheinlich im Auftrag von seinem Meister Yogi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (4. Mai 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als ich mir eben auf wowwiki.com einige Infos über die einzelnen Drachenschwärme suchen wollte (ich weis immer noch nicht woran man erkennt, ob der Drache männlich oder weiblich ist, jaja ich schau mir sicher nicht seine nicht vorhandenen ..... an) egal, da bin ich auch auf den Ewigen Drachenschwarm, also jedenfalls diese Drachen aus den Höhlen der Zeit, welche man in HdZ 1,2 und Stratholme teilweise bekämpfen muss. Diese haben sich als Ziel gesetzt, wichtige Ereignise aus der Vergangenheit eben mal zu verändern...alles schön und gut. ABER: In WotLK gibt es eine Quest, welche etwas ungeheuerliches hindeutet:
> Hier der offizielle Text aus wowwiki.com
> ...



Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt wahrscheinlich auslachen werdet aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass Malygos nicht tot ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargazz (4. Mai 2009)

Ich stell mir dabei eigentlich nur die Frage, ob es einen (vernünftigen) Grund gibt, warum Nozdormu getötet / besiegt werden muss.

Stellen wir uns vor: Der Aspekt der Zeit wird vom schwarzen Drachenschwarm unter Beihilfe von Arthas (um's kompatibel mit WotLK zu machen) korrumpiert und droht damit die Zeitlinie zu verändern....aus welchem Grund auch immer, das soll sich bitte Blizzard ausdenken.

Ihn einfach nur in eine Kammer neben Sartharion zu setzen und zu sagen: Macht ma, der steht nu ready für euch da fänd ich auch ein wenig dämlich...


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Mai 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt wahrscheinlich auslachen werdet aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass Malygos nicht tot ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da bist du nicht allein.


----------



## Topperharly (4. Mai 2009)

naja bevor blizz die bosse ausgehen kommt warcraf 4, 5 und 6 raus. aber ich hoffe, dass es noch lange dauert bis deathwing kommt.


----------



## Maghar (4. Mai 2009)

also ganz streng genommen kann man Nozdormu nicht töten!
wenn der gute nämlich schlau ist würde er in der vergangenheit verhindern das wir helden die ihn töten wollen gar nicht geboren werden, damit gäbe es auch keinen mehr der ihn töten könnte... insofern glaube ich nicht das es daraf hinauslaufen wird...
andernfalls würde es wahrscheinlich nen kampf wie bei Devil May Cry 3 mit Quicksilver stil  so mit zeiteinfrieren und alles

generell glaube ich nicht das da was läuft schliesslich ist der bronzene drachenschwarm einer der wenigen die unsere köpfe nicht mit mayonaisse sehen wollen


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> also ganz streng genommen kann man Nozdormu nicht töten!
> wenn der gute nämlich schlau ist würde er in der vergangenheit verhindern das wir helden die ihn töten wollen gar nicht geboren werden, damit gäbe es auch keinen mehr der ihn töten könnte... insofern glaube ich nicht das es daraf hinauslaufen wird...
> andernfalls würde es wahrscheinlich nen kampf wie bei Devil May Cry 3 mit Quicksilver stil  so mit zeiteinfrieren und alles
> 
> generell glaube ich nicht das da was läuft schliesslich ist der bronzene drachenschwarm einer der wenigen die unsere köpfe nicht mit mayonaisse sehen wollen


Nozdormu würde diese Möglichkeit eben nicht in Betracht ziehen.
Denn er kennt den Zeitpunkt,wann er stirbt,da kann er machen was er will.
Eins steht für ihn dann bloss schon fest:Er wird sterben und kann es nicht verhindern.


----------



## :Manahunt: (4. Mai 2009)

Ich finde schon allein durch den Tod von Kil'Jaeden ist WoW versaut ich meine hallo? Früher brauchten die größten Götter der Welt alle Hilfe von allem Möglichen in WC3 um Archimonde zu killen und jetzt kommen 25 Hanswürste mit t6 angelaufen und kloppen den um? Ne is klar Blizz ;P WoW Suxx sowieso weil Blizz alles versaut Wenn ich das mit dem Martin Fury schon höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizz ist voll asozial geworden WoW macht mir persönl. nur wegen Blizz schon keinen Spaß mehr =)


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> Was auch gerne übersehen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass Blizz zwar alte bekannte Gegner "sterben" lässt, im gleichen Zug aber jede Menge Neues bringt. Oder wer von euch kannte z.B. die alten Götter vor WoW, außer dass er in irgendeinem RPG Buch zu Warcraft irgendwie mal zwei Zeilen über sie gelesen hat? Allein der letzte Patch strotzt mit Ulduar nur so vor Storyelementen:
> 
> ...


das ist doch mal gut geschrieben ... /sign


----------



## Keksemacher (4. Mai 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Ich finde schon allein durch den Tod von Kil'Jaeden ist WoW versaut ich meine hallo? Früher brauchten die größten Götter der Welt alle Hilfe von allem Möglichen in WC3 um Archimonde zu killen und jetzt kommen 25 Hanswürste mit t6 angelaufen und kloppen den um? Ne is klar Blizz ;P WoW Suxx sowieso weil Blizz alles versaut Wenn ich das mit dem Martin Fury schon höre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für dich gilt auch:
Denken-->Denken-->Posten.
So jetzt gucken wir mal,was in deinem Post so alles Mist ist.
Kil'Jaeden ist nicht tot,er wurde nur zurück durch das Portal gedrängt.
Zu der Zeit,wo Archimonde auf Azeroth wandelte,gab es kaum noch Hablgötter,ich meine sogar Cenarius war der Letzte.
Nun Archimonde ist in wircklich durch die Kraft Nordrassils gestorben.
Die Nachtelfen gaben ihre Unsterblichkeit auf und vernichtet damit Archimonde.


----------



## BlackBirdone (4. Mai 2009)

Immer diese *wein* wieder ein Aspekt weniger heul...


stellt euch bitte ernstahft die Frage gegen was ihr kämpfen wollt, gegen Planzen und Bienen oder gegen starke große Monster, dann erübrigt sich die Frage zum verheitzen und wir können alle schön weiterspielen.
Ließ die bücher(die sind wirklich gut, selbst gelesen) dann haste deine Story und lass uns killen was wir vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## Falke80 (4. Mai 2009)

Wer sagt denn, das die aspeke dran glauben müssen! ich denke mal, als nächstes werden die alten götter einer nach dem anderen dranne sein. 2 hat man ja schon zu gesicht bekommen, und wenn man sich etwas mit literatur beschäftigt, weiß man auch, wie blizzard auf die namen gekommen ist (H.P.Lovecraft läßt grüßen)!
C'thun dürfte von Cthulhu abgeleitet sein, und Yogg-Saron von Yog-Sothoth ... und bei lovecraft gibt es 10 von diesen göttern. und soweit ich mich mit der geschichte von wow auskenne, dürfen diese götter auch nicht ganz vernichtet werden, könnten also auch immer wieder kommen


----------



## La Saint (4. Mai 2009)

Was hat Ripley mit Nozdormu gemeinsam?

Ganz einfach. Die Erkenntnis, dass jede Story nach Lust und Laune ge- und verdreht werden kann, wenn man nur meint damit Kohle verdienen zu können.

Wir erinnern uns: Alien III die Schlußszene. Ripley springt von einer Plattform in einen Kessel mit flüssigem Eisen, während die neue Alienkönigin gerade aus ihrer Brust herausbricht. Ok, das wars, haben wir alle gesagt. Einen vierten Teil wird es nicht mehr geben. Aus dem Plot kommen die nicht mehr raus. Ripley ist definitiv tot und damit ist auch ein weiterer Alienfilm nicht mehr möglich. 

Flötepiepen. Offensichtlich war der Markt noch nicht leergelutscht. Man glaubte noch den einen oder anderen Dollar machen zu können. Und schon bog in Teil 4 Ripleys Clone um die Ecke.

Mit der Story in WoW ist es genauso. Wer in einer Sword & Magic-Welt mit etwas Steampunk keine Skrupel hat, Raumschiffe, Laserblaster und Motorräder einzubringen, der hat auch keine Skrupel, sich die Story nach Lust und Laune hinzubiegen. Alles eine Kosten/Nutzen-Frage. Mich würde es zum Beispiel nicht im geringsten überraschen, wenn im nächsten Content-Patch am Ende der neuen 25er-Instanz Diablo himself, sowie seine Adds Duriel und Baal zu killen sind. Als Erfolg gibt es dann ein Andariel-Pet inkl. Nipple-Clipse. Vermutlich wird man den Sukubus des Hexers wiederverwenden. Die Ini ist nämlich in Wirklichkeit ein Stargate, durch den Tristram direkt mit Onyxias-Hort verbunden wird, da Chromie auf Deepspace Nine gefangen war und sich nicht anders befreien konnte, als ein Wurmloch zur Hölle zu öffnen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dark Guardian (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kann den ganzen Tumult nicht verstehen.

Die Warcraft Geschichte ist sehr tiefgründig. WoW enthält SEHR viel von dieser Geschichte, nur leider kommt es nicht so zur Geltung wie in einem Singleplayer Spiel.

Das liegt dadran das es ein MMORPG ist und da eher das Zusammenspiel der Spieler im Vordergrund steht und weniger die Story. Man kann das ganze Spiel durchzocken ohne einen Fetzen Story mitzukriegen oder aber auch eine ganze Menge mit zu nehmen.

Das liegt aber weniger an Blizzard sondern mehr am Spieler wie sehr er daran interessiert ist diese Story wahrnehmen zu wollen. 

Blizzard geht wie üblich den Mittelweg. Die Story ist da, aber man muss sie sich nicht zwingend antun wenn man es nicht will sondern einfach nur das Spiel an sich gut findet.

Da die Community leider dazu verkommen ist das die Spieler mehr posen wollen als alles andere (wie das in einer Gesellschaft in der theoretisch jeder jedes Wertgut haben kann nunmal so ist) erscheint es als käme die Story zu kurz.

Außerdem kann Blizzard mit der Story machen was sie wollen, es ist IHRE. Nicht jede Wendung gefällt jedem da sich jeder mit einem anderem Charakter anders identifiziert.

Und was das 25 Mann killen superobermuftixyzabc angeht: Wir sind Helden! Keine Leute die mal eben willkürlich zu einem Haufen von 1000000 Mann zusammen gewürfelt wurden und n Schwert in die Hand gedrückt bekommen haben. Die Armeen aus den Büchern kann man von mir aus als 100000 Level 10 Chars bezeichnen vergleichen mit den Spielercharakteren.

Außerdem ist es in fast jedem Fantasy Spiel so das die Helden stärker sind als jede Armee. Siehe Diablo 2. Diablo kann die Welt untergehen lassen und wir töten ihn im Alleingang! Gothic 1-3, das große Böse wird von EINEM einzigen vernichtet, der Herr der Ringe -> das Ende ist rottenschlecht. Frodo hätte auffliegen MÜSSEN so obermächtig, schlau und wasweißich Sauron dargestellt wird. Harry Potter -> ALLE haben Angst vor "ihr wisst schon wem" und ER besiegt ihn alleine. Und es gibt noch zig tausend Beispiele dafür wo die Hlen irgendwas haben was sonst keiner hatte und dadurch zu Helden wurden oder eben einfach so weil es dem Geschichtsschreiber so einfach gut gefallen hat.

Die ganze Diskussion ist überflüssig.


----------



## Bobby Ross (4. Mai 2009)

*** ***

und ja , ich bin ein lore-freak und ja ich stimme meinem langen Vorposter zu, man kann nicht sicher sein ob sie leben oder sterben, bin schonmal auf den smaragdgrünen Traum gespannt, oder den Maelstrom ( Azshara *freu*) ... *träum*

/wink , danke Maladin


----------



## Maladin (4. Mai 2009)

Spam / Flames entfernt

/wink maladin


----------



## Rasson (4. Mai 2009)

Naja Geschichte kommt und geht. Die Drachenschwärme wurden angewiesen die Welt in abwesenheit zu schützen. Wenn alle Aspekte tot sind werden Vielleicht soagr die Titanen persönlcih nach Azeroth zurückkehren. Ich persönlcih finde das malygos zum abschuss frei zu geben von Blizzard eine frechheit war. Er ist ein Jahrtausend alter drache ! Mächtig ! und ein paar sterbliche sollen ihn mirnichts dirnichts ins jenseits schicken das darf nicht sein. Und Nozdormu : Nozdormu Herrscher über die Zeit. Hüter der Zeit wenn wir das mal so betrachten dann könnte er problemlos die Zeit manipulieren. Er ist immerhin mitunter einer der mächtigsten lebendigen wesen Azeroths. Und er soll diener schicken die von einer gruppe Sterblicher getötet wird und friede freude eierkuchen. Meiner meinung nach sollten die Aspekte wie auch die Titanen unberührbare Herrscher sein ! Wenn Blizzard irgendwann mal auf die idee kommen sollte die Titanen angreif/töt-bar zu machen dann Ist WoW am boden. Immerhin können ja nun schon in ulduar Avatare der Titanen getötet werden und uralte götter. Irgendwann sind die kleinen sterblichen Völker so mächtig das sie garnichts mehr aufhalten kann dann wars das mit der Story von WoW. Naja so wie ich die meisten kenne liest das eh keiner weil es mehr als 3 Zeilen hat ^^ Schönen Tag noch


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2009)

würd doch passen^^ zur krönung der hdz reihe nozdormu killn^^

ich wunder mich immer wieda wie aus sonem kleinen gnom (chromie oda so) son fetter drache wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde, dass man nicht guten Gewissens Ysera umhauen könnte... Weil sie ja die Beschützerin des Smaragdgrünen traums ist. Also vermute ich, dass wir am Ende mit Ysera und Alexstrasza dastehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (4. Mai 2009)

ich weiß zwar nun nicht genau ob das schon erwähnt wurde, aber ein WC4 würde die Geschichte von WOW ignorieren, da es eher ein WC Paraleluniversum ist. Wobei ich denke das es einen Zeitsprung von WC3 zu WC4 geben würde um das nicht genau erklären zu müssen.

Ich denke auch nicht das man als sterblicher die Aspekte so einfach killen kann. Denke das läuft eher so wie die ringgeister aus HDR dass die irgendwo nen neuen Körper kriegen bzw. neu geboren werden. Also wäre es nur möglich wenn alle Drachen des Aspekts plus der aspekt selber gekillt wird (so wie fast der blaue am Ende der Krieg der Ahnen)


----------



## abe15 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin kein Storyexperte aber ist Nozdormu nicht gut???
Die Typen gegen die man in HdZ kämpft sind doch die Gegenspieler von Nozdormu oder?
Ich dachte immer, in HdZ helfen wir, die Helden, Nozdormu dabei die pösten Zeitumdreher zu vermöbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sry für die Zeitumdreher, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen xD)


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Mai 2009)

Sephirót15 schrieb:


> also was das "verheizen" angeht hat blizz nach den Drachenaspekten ja noch einige möglichkeiten z.B. die alten Götter


is storytechnisch uach so angesiedelt weil meines wissen die drachenaspekte hüter über die gefangen alten görtter sind oda so ähnlich


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Mai 2009)

> die haben die bücher also nur so geschrieben, damit die ein paar instanzen im spiel haben? Naja ich fande es schon auch gut an den Büchern, dass es nicht nur so ausgegangen ist, dass sie ein Artefakt finden und alle besiegen und alle sind geretten sondern, dass sich auch welche für den Kampf opfern.
> 
> Story: Ber blaue Drachenschwarm stürzt sich auf Deathwing er tötet alle und Malygos der Aspekt der Magie muss mitansehen, wie seine Kinder vernichtet werden. Ein paar Eier werden gerettet und mitlerweile nach 10.000 Jahren gibt es wieder ein paar Blaue.


Die Bücher sind von freien autoren geschrieben die ihre storys von blizzard absegnen lassen müssen deren storyteller den rahmenhandlung duch das wc3 universum festgelegt haben . und die büchr sind net zum spass geschrieben worden sonderum geld zu verdienen


----------



## DrMabuse (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal wissen, welches Buch man als erstes lesen sollte und welches danach usw...?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Und sorry für OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Mai 2009)

> Malygos, der Aspekt der Magie, würde durch seinen Tod , sämtliche Magie auslöschen.
> Durch den Tod von Alextrassa, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass Blizzard so weit sinken würde, würde alles Leben aus Azeroth weichen.
> Man kann diese Szenarien beliebig weiterspinnen, aber als Fazit : Man kann/darf Aspekte nicht töten, da diese ein Bestandteil der Welt selbst sind. - Aber Blizzard hat scheinbar eine vorliebe die Geschiche von Warcraft voll und ganz zu ignorieren oder sich so hinzubiegen, dass man daraus neue Spielinhalte basteln kann- ich sage nur der Krieg von An'Quirai - dieser wurde niemals ansatzsweise erwähnt, und ja, um auf die folgenden Flames zu antworten: Ich möchte gerne auch neue Sachen erleben, und in der Story voranschreiten - aber, dann bitte so, dass es auch geschichtlich und logisch ist, und nicht nach dem Schema : Alextrassa dreht durch - muss getötet werden , Nozdormu dreht durch - muss getötet werden ; aber lassen wir das ...
> Aber man muss sich einmal die Frage stellen : Wie will ma zum Beispiel Alextrassa, die Mutter aller Drachen, die Herrin des Roten Drachenschwarms, den Aspekt des Lebens,
> Bewahererin und Beschützerin der Lebens, töten ? - Die Drachen sind ein Teil der Welt und der müssen sie auch bleiben.


sehr netter text nur leider etwas verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum einen -dreht durch -muss getötet werden ..... kinder das ist EINMAL bei Malygos der fall gewesen warum sollte das bei jeden so sein?  Wobei das auch hier wunderbar in die Lore passt und es eigentlich gar keine kritik geben sollte (fast ganzer schwarm durch Deathwing ausgelöscht und so )  
Der Krieg von Ahn Qirai wird nicht erwähnt in keinen buch... 1. Die Bücher basieren auf der Lore und der "Geschichtsbücher Blizzards" werden lediglich abgesegnet es stimmt NICHT zu 100%
2. in meinen Geschichtsbuck von 1999 stehts nichts vom Irakkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum ... na rate mal und so verhält es sich auch hier . Wenn du die Quest Texte lesen würdest würdest du merken das die Ahn Qrai Story wunderbar eingebettet ist und sich wie ein roter Faden duch WoW Classic auf Kalimdor zieht.

Der Tod Malygos würde die Magie auslöschen .... hmmm.. IST Malygos idie Magie oder  WACHT Malygos ÜBER die Magie? Ich will mal den Gefangenen sehn der ausgelöscht wird wenn sein wärter verreckt ...


Edit : was ich immer wieder toll finde ist das es EGAL wie oft solch ein Thread eröffnet wird  immer iweder jemand die Geschicht mit dne Brunnen der Ewigkeit erzählt jedes mal etwas anders und jedes mal ein bisschen falscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Diesmal warst du es ... danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (4. Mai 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> [...]
> (Sry für die Zeitumdreher, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen xD)



Hey,
Sie werden "Die Ewigen" genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Randy


----------



## Tamîkus (4. Mai 2009)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wie viele Wow - Speiler verfolgen ernsthaft die Story? Viele lesen noch nicht mal die Questtexte sondern klicken einfach auf "annhemen" und folgen dem Pfeil von Carbonite.




also ich hab mich shco immer für die wow story interesiert hab auch viel gelesen die wc bücher und mir infos geholt  q text lesen im game bringt auch paar nette erkentnise die ich vorher net wuste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (4. Mai 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Ich finde schon allein durch den Tod von Kil'Jaeden ist WoW versaut ich meine hallo? Früher brauchten die größten Götter der Welt alle Hilfe von allem Möglichen in WC3 um Archimonde zu killen und jetzt kommen 25 Hanswürste mit t6 angelaufen und kloppen den um? Ne is klar Blizz ;P WoW Suxx sowieso weil Blizz alles versaut Wenn ich das mit dem Martin Fury schon höre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kil jeaden konte man nur  in sunwell tötenw eil er durch die beschwörung extrem geschwächt war er konte nur ein minimum seine eigentlichen kraft einsetzen er war ja auch dejeniehe der den lichkönig erschafen hat


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Mai 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> wo haste den die Angaben her?
> die können schon mal nicht stimmen weil die Storys nach Warcraft 3 geschrieben wurden. und zur Untermauerung der link noch
> http://wowsource.4players.de/buecher.php


ma heut abend bin ich ja mal beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du gehst von den DEUTSCHEN versionen aus die 2005 von good old Mick Schelle (bester Gamestar Redaktur ever D ) übersetzt wurden. In Amerkika wurden sie berreits 2001 realesed erst denken dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackangel320 (4. Mai 2009)

Scheinbar Vergessen einige leute hier ein paar Grundregeln.
Wir sind im Spiel alle Superhelden die das Unmögliche schaffen.
Die Gegner aus WC 1-3 müssen Sterben.
So wie auch wir Irgendwann sterben müssen.
Warum?

Ist doch klar. Um ein neues Zeitalter zu beginnen.
Alte Helden und Schurken müssen nun mal Sterben.
Was wäre sonst in unserer Welt passiert wenn Arthus der Sage nach nie für Camelot gekämpft hätte?
Was wäre wohl passiert wenn Hanibal niemals Rom den Hintern versohlt hätte?


Es ist doch offensichtlich das alles Gute und Böse Irgend wann mal Sterben muss. Egal ob nun bei uns im Real Life, in Comics oder in WoW.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht wenn alles aus der alten Story besiegt und/oder tot ist. Kommt WC 4 und Spielt in einer andern Zeit. Vielleicht 200 oder 500 Jahre Später.
Oder vielleicht sogar im bereich des Raumschiffs Zeitalter.........hoffentlich nicht so weit.^^
Aber Fakt ist alles muss mal Sterben. Götter, Halbgötter, Schurken, Super Schurken und Superhelden.



Und was den Bronze Drachenschwarm an geht.
Ich hoffe ja das Deathwing da hinter steht und wir den Aspekt der Zeit nur befreien müssem auch wenn er für die erschaffung der Ewigen verantwortlich ist.
Wir erinnern uns ja. Der Königen des Rotenschwarms ist es ja mal ähnlich in Grim Batol geschen. Erst durch Rhonis hilfe konnte sie entkommen.


----------



## Bubi17 (4. Mai 2009)

und außerdem ist der Tod eines Aspektes nicht sooo tragisch...

Sie sind Wächter(!!!) dem ihren zugeteilten Bereicht, und nicht personifizierte Dingsbums von was auch immer. Sie wachen drüber und wenn Maly stirbt heißt das nur, das man die Magieströme in Azeroth nicht mehr ganz so gut kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2009)

DrMabuse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollt mal wissen, welches Buch man als erstes lesen sollte und welches danach usw...?
> 
> ...



warcraft:
band 1: der tag des drachen
band 2: der lord der clans
band 3: der letzte wächter

krieg der ahnen:
band 1: die quelle der ewigkeit
band2: die dämonenseele
band 3: das erwachen

world of warcraft:
band 1: Teufelskreis
band 2: aufstieg der horde
band 3: im strom der dunkelheit
band 4: Die Nacht des Drachen

Diese Bücher in dieser Reihenfolge


----------



## Brachial (4. Mai 2009)

Lest mal den neuesten World of Warcraft Roman "Die Nacht des Drachen" - ist wirklich ein echter Augenöffner den nichts ist so wie es zu sein scheint! Dort kommen nähmlich einige alte Bekannte vor.
Blizzard hat schon mal den etwas umständlicheren Weg genommen um die Geschichte in WoW weiterzuführen, das war einmal beim Sonnenbrunnen der Fall, in Form einer dreiteiligen Mangareihe, und ich denke sogar das es wieder der Fall ist bei WotLK.

Ich werd nun garantiert nicht den ganzen Roman "runterspoilern" wer wissen will worauf ich hinaus will sollte ihn mal selber lesen aber folgende Figuren werdet ihr dort auf jeden Fall vorfinden:

Rhonin - Anführer der Kirin Tor (Violette Zitadelle in Dalaran).
Veressa Windläufer - Frau von Rhonin steht in der Violetten Zitadelle neben ihm (und ja sie ist über drei Ecken mit Sylvannas verwandt).
Sintharia oder auch Lady Sinestra - sie findet ihr auf der Netherschwingenscherbe wenn sie dort ab und an auftaucht um dem Ork Kommandanten einen Besuch abzustatten.
und zu guter letzt,
Krasus alias Korialstrasz - Gemahl der Königin des roten Drachenschwarms (Aspekt des Lebens)

naja und um einigen Fanatikern noch Futter zu geben die ganze Story spielt in Grim Batol und dort deckt sich auch die Herkunft der Zwielichtdrachen auf (ich verweise hier mal auf das Obsidiansanktum).

So viel Spaß dabei mich entweder in der Luft zu zerreißen (oder umgangssprachlich "flamen") oder zu spekulieren was ist, was kommt, was wird.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Mai 2009)

Brachial schrieb:


> Lest mal den neuesten World of Warcraft Roman "Die Nacht des Drachen" - ist wirklich ein echter Augenöffner den nichts ist so wie es zu sein scheint! Dort kommen nähmlich einige alte Bekannte vor.
> Blizzard hat schon mal den etwas umständlicheren Weg genommen um die Geschichte in WoW weiterzuführen, das war einmal beim Sonnenbrunnen der Fall in Form einer dreiteiligen Mangareihe und ich denke sogar das es wieder der Fall ist bei WotLK.
> 
> Ich werd nun garantiert nicht den ganzen Roman "runterspoilern" wer wissen will worauf ich hinaus will sollte ihn mal selber lesen aber folgende Figuren werdet ihr dort auf jeden Fall vorfinden:
> ...


Bin auch gerade dabei Nacht des Drachen zu lesen.Bin zwar erst auf S.70 aber das Buch packt mich jetzt schon


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2009)

Zu der Story in WoW:

Ich denke viele Interessiert die, nur mit den Questtexten is das was anderes, ich les die meistens nie weil das fast immer "Töte 10 Wälfe" ist, ausser natürlich bei besonderen sachen (zB. wo man ein Untoter wird in zul `Drak9


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2009)

Edit:   Sry for doppeltpost, inet spinnt


----------



## Leeron (4. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> warcraft:
> band 1: der tag des drachen
> band 2: der lord der clans
> band 3: der letzte wächter
> ...




Das sind quasi alle Bücher die man lesen sollte um die Warcraft Story nachvollziehen zu können? Würde mir da nämlich gerne mal etwas Hintergrundwissen verschaffen. Wenn es noch andere Bücher gibt bitte auch posten. Aber auch so in der Reihenfolge bitte, da ich nicht ein falsches Buch vor einem lesen möchte.

Ich danke euch im Vorraus


----------



## leckaeis (4. Mai 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage off Topic,

ist "Die Nacht des Drachen" mittlerweile auch in deutscher Übersetzung erschienen ?


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2009)

Leeron schrieb:


> Das sind quasi alle Bücher die man lesen sollte um die Warcraft Story nachvollziehen zu können? Würde mir da nämlich gerne mal etwas Hintergrundwissen verschaffen. Wenn es noch andere Bücher gibt bitte auch posten. Aber auch so in der Reihenfolge bitte, da ich nicht ein falsches Buch vor einem lesen möchte.
> 
> Ich danke euch im Vorraus


Soweit ich weiß sind das bisher alle und die Reihenfolge solltest du einhalten, da in Der Tag des Drachen z.b. Figuren beschrieben werden, die später im krieg der Ahnen auch auftauchen aber nicht mehr ganz so genau beschrieben werden.
Wenn du möchtest schick ich dir per PM eine Erklärung worum die Handlung in welchem Buch geht. (Will niemandem der es selber lesen Will hier den Spaß verspoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Die WoWbücher kann ich leider noch nix dazu sagen, da ich se noch nicht gelesen hab


----------



## Leeron (4. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Und danke dass du mir das erklären möchtest aber ich versuchs erst mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und sry für off topic.


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2009)

Leeron schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Und danke dass du mir das erklären möchtest aber ich versuchs erst mal selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gern geschehen. Viel Spaß mit der Story hinter Warcraft/WoW (Meiner Meinung nach ist die sogar besser als das Spiel selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Suki2000 (5. Mai 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als ich mir eben auf wowwiki.com einige Infos über die einzelnen Drachenschwärme suchen wollte (ich weis immer noch nicht woran man erkennt, ob der Drache männlich oder weiblich ist, jaja ich schau mir sicher nicht seine nicht vorhandenen ..... an) egal, da bin ich auch auf den Ewigen Drachenschwarm, also jedenfalls diese Drachen aus den Höhlen der Zeit, welche man in HdZ 1,2 und Stratholme teilweise bekämpfen muss. Diese haben sich als Ziel gesetzt, wichtige Ereignise aus der Vergangenheit eben mal zu verändern...alles schön und gut. ABER: In WotLK gibt es eine Quest, welche etwas ungeheuerliches hindeutet:
> Hier der offizielle Text aus wowwiki.com
> ...




Ähm  "FAKE?"

Naja ich finds unwahrscheinlich da Nozrodomu oder wie der auch geschrieben wird Auf der Seite der Völker von Azeroth steht er ist ein Verbünderter von Alextsraza, bzw ich hab die Bücher gelesen und finde es daher unwahrscheinlích. Bzw weiss eh noch nit was noch kommen wird also lasst euch überraschen bevor sowas wieder nur Diskutiert wird und dann heiße Luft war.


----------



## Nataku (5. Mai 2009)

Oh, erfreulich, wie es sich hier entwickelt. Ihr bekommt mich ja fast zum Dauergast.

Larmina, du hast ein Buch überschlagen, "Die Nacht des Drachen" ist WoW Band 5, Band 4 ist "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" und erzählt die Geschichte des gleichnamigen Wc2 Addons (Beyond the dark Portal).

Die beste Stelle aus die Nach des Drachen sind eh die letzten beiden Seiten, ich hab mich krumm und schief gelacht.



Spoiler



Deathwing lebt und hat das ganze Treiben in Grim Batol beobachtet - er saß einfach nur noch ein paar Etagen tiefer, die niemand kannte und hat sich offensichtlich köstlich amüsiert.



mfg


----------



## lina76 (5. Mai 2009)

noch eine offtopicfrage... habe bisher alle bücher gelesen und die nacht des drachen ist auf dem postweg zu mir.

seit dem ich mit dem krieg der ahnen fertig bin frage ich mich schon wie illidan in die scherbenwelt gekommen ist und in den schwarzen tempel...... leider hat sich bisher kein anderes buch damit beschäftigt...... gibt es darüber auch ein buch das evtl noch nicht übersetzt ist?? 




und nochmal was zu thread..... "wieso werden alle aspekte verheizt"..... alle aspekte bis auf maly kamen nur in quests oder am rande vor..... dh kein aspekt ist wirklich verheizt worden 
deathwing.... wo in wow begenet man ihm persönlich?? nur seinen kindern ony und nef.....
alexstrasza.. steht im wyrmruhtempel und taucht bei maly und einer quest auf.....
ysera  die träumerin... träumt vor sich hin......
ohne nozdormu hätten wir kein hdz.. aber so wirklich aktiv taucht er ja nicht auf
und unser verrückter maly.................. 

also ich empfinde es nicht das die aspekte verheizt werden.... man sieht in nordend wesentlich mehr (alte welt fallen mir spontan grad nur nef, ony in bezug auf deathwing ein und die wächter die ysera im versunkenen tempel abgestellt hat) von ihnen.. aber nicht soviel als das sie úns nicht noch einige abenteuer bereiten könnten.....


----------



## Nataku (5. Mai 2009)

lina76, hast du mal Wc3 TFT gespielt? Da erfährt man das. Und in den letzten 3 Nachtelfenmissionen aus Wc3 auch, wie er aus senem Knast entkommen ist.
mfg


----------



## lina76 (5. Mai 2009)

ne hab ich nicht... wow war mein erstes pc spiel abgesehen von den alten c64er spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber schade wenn se diesem abschnitt nicht noch in einem buch rausbringen hab ich ne richtig große wissenslücke in der wow-geschichte... denn extra wc3 besorgen und spielen werde ich nicht.
ein pc-spiel reicht  - soviel zeit um nebenbei noch andere zu spielen hat man dann doch nicht neben rl und wow.

dann werde ich wohl auf wowwiki zurückgreifen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dort erfährt man zwar alles allerdings ist die form (kein roman) nicht so fesselnd.


----------



## Thornbearer (5. Mai 2009)

> may in fact be Nozdormu



Das *may* und das *be* bitte mal doppelt unterstreichen. Niemand aus zuverlässiger Quelle hat behauptet, dass es auch so ist.
Und ganz ehrlich, warum sollte er? Nozdormu ist der Hüter der Zeit, er weiß, wann etwas passiert, weil es für ihn längst geschehen ist. Und er kennt die Unmöglichkeit die Vergangenheit zu ändern. Warum sollte er auch? Dass in dem Fall die "Elder ones" ihre Finger im Spiel  haben wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Larmina (5. Mai 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Oh, erfreulich, wie es sich hier entwickelt. Ihr bekommt mich ja fast zum Dauergast.
> 
> Larmina, du hast ein Buch überschlagen, "Die Nacht des Drachen" ist WoW Band 5, Band 4 ist "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" und erzählt die Geschichte des gleichnamigen Wc2 Addons (Beyond the dark Portal).
> 
> ...


Oh sorry hab das nicht gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lina76 schrieb:


> ne hab ich nicht... wow war mein erstes pc spiel abgesehen von den alten c64er spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warcraft 3 inklusive dem Addon gibts schon für ca 15&#8364; und so viel Zeit braucht es nicht wenn man auf Normal die Kampagnen durchspielt


----------



## Syrras (5. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit Aspektmounts für Serverfirstkills?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (5. Mai 2009)

lina76 schrieb:


> ne hab ich nicht... wow war mein erstes pc spiel abgesehen von den alten c64er spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, wenn du mal ne WoW-Pause brauchst, kann ich dir WC3 auf jden Fall empfehlen. Bin kein großer Fan von Echtzeitstrategie, aber WC3 fand ich super, wegen der Story.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Mai 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du mal ne WoW-Pause brauchst, kann ich dir WC3 auf jden Fall empfehlen. Bin kein großer Fan von Echtzeitstrategie, aber WC3 fand ich super, wegen der Story.



Dafür taugt es aber als Strategiespiel erbärmlich wenig: schlechte, nur geskriptete KI und miese Wegfindung verderben diesen Aspekt. Aber wenn Du es für 10 Euronen kriegst, ist das ja auch nicht teurer als ein Buch.


----------



## Nataku (5. Mai 2009)

Seltsam, dafür, dass es angeblich so schlecht sein soll, hat es damals weltweit Spitzenkritik geerntet und ist heute noch großer Vertreter im e-Sports Bereich.
mfg

Nachtrag: Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen...

Zum einen haben wir festgestellt, dass auch Aspekte nicht unsterblich sind (genau genommen besitzt jeder von ihnen gerade mal einen Bruchteil der Macht des ihm übergeordneten Titanen im Pantheon). Zum andern wissen wir wie bereits gesagt nicht, ob Malygos nun wirklich tot ist oder nicht, da sein Körper im nichts verschwindet (abgesehen davon wird er nicht von uns Spielern besiegt, sondern vom roten Drachenschwarm, der uns in Phase 3 auffängt). Er hinterlässt ein Objekt, dass als Herz der Magie bekannt ist, was das ist, ist nicht exakt bekannt, aber Alexstrasza sammelt es ein. Eine Theorie war, dass Alexstrasza mithilfe dieses Herzes einen neuen Aspekt der Magie erschaffen kann (schließlich sind die Aspekte allesamt Geschwister, Kinder von Galakrond), ich tippe hierbei auf Kalecgos. D.h. selbst wenn Malygos wirklich tot sein sollte, ist sein Erbe gesichert.
Und was die andern Aspekte angeht: Ich finde genau die Tatsache spannend, dass wir eben nicht wissen, was mit Ysera und Nozdormu los ist. Die eine kämpft gegen den Alptraum, der andere gegen den ewigen Drachenschwarm. Und diese beiden Quests am Wyrmruhtempel haben vermutlich genau das bewirkt, was sie sollten: Diese Diskussion hier lostreten. Ich finde das unheimlich spannend.
mfg


----------



## Nios (5. Mai 2009)

Warcraft 3 ist immerhin auch schon SEHR alt für ein Pc-Spiel...und es ist eines der besten ausbalancierten Strategiespiele (oje,hoffentlich hörtdas nu keiner von blizz und fängt an,wie bei wow,alles zu verhuntzen).

Nun zum Thema: 
Ich hab die bücher auch gelesen und finds ebenfalls schade,dass sie erst eine recht interessante story um den Charakter weben,und ihn dann zum abschuss freigeben.

Jeder der hier anfängt,dass es ja egal ist,wer wann wo wen umhauen kann,hat einfach das grundthema des
spiels verfehlt,und sollte weiter stumpf epics farmen.

Viel Spass noch,

Nios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

